# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Urgence FA pour Manathan du sauvetage de Sarlat en Dordogne

## maya87

Manathan est le dernier chien du sauvetage de Sarlat en Dordogne qui n'a pas de solution d'accueil.
Nous recherchons une FA expérimentée qui ait l'habitude des chiens craintifs avec un terrain bien clôturé et du temps a accorder à Manathan.
Ce chien vivait chez un vieux monsieur qui avait une meute d'une dizaine de chiens. Aujourd'hui il nous manque une FA pour accueillir Manathan, le sociabiliser et le préparer à l'adoption. Il sera pris en charge par l'association ASSC.
Manathan est juste un peu craintif et en ce moment il fait de gros progrès avec le voisin du vieux Monsieur qui lui donne régulièrement à manger.
Il l'attend à l'heure de la gamelle, lui fait des léchouilles et le suis jusque chez lui. Donc ce chien sera reconnaissant envers la personne qui le nourrira. Elevé en meute il n'a pas eu l'habitude des caresses mais je suis sûre qu'il y prendra goût comme d'autres chiens de ce sauvetage.

Nous recherchons des familles d'accueil dans les régions suivantes : Limousin, Dordogne, Landes, Bretagne et Région Parisienne.

Donnez lui sa chance il le mérite  ::  :amour: 

N° de registre de l'association ASSC : W402002324 - Préfecture des Landes

Diffusion OK

----------


## didia

Diffusion OK  ??

----------


## Vegane7

Moi je diffuse    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Vegane7

Maya, il faut un contact hors Rescue : mail et/ou tél    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Celyhne

ce loulou partage encore sa vie de galère sur place avec une autre louloute, Mystère qui elle a trouvé une FA.
on ne l'a pas encore récupéré pour ne pas laisser Manathan seul sur place...
 :merci:  pour lui

----------


## Celyhne



----------


## maya87

Il est vraiment superbe Manathan   :amour:   Comment ne pas craquer pour cet adorable loulou   :amour3: 

Vite une gentille FA pour lui ouvrir sa porte et son coeur    ::

----------


## MALIN

* :merci:  Maya..... Je tiens à préciser que Mannathan n'est pas très grand.... taille d'un épagneul breton....il est vraiment très beau. Je suis certaine qu'il s'adaptera vite, tout comme Chance, Scarlette, Fanny, Bonny et Sirène, qui sont d'une extrême douceur et tellement reconnaissantes...*
 :merci: *pour les diffusions..*

----------


## dadache

tu fais bien de le precisez malin parce que sur la photo il fait plus grand !!il est splendide    ::

----------


## candynet

Diffusé sur le forum de Coeur sur Pattes.
Lien du post :
http://www.coeur-sur-pattes.com/viewtop ... f=25t=7609

----------


## Celyhne

je confirme, Manathan n'est pas un gros gabarit malgré les photos qui pourraient le faire croire.
pour ceux qui découvre ce post, ce sauvetage dure depuis plus d'un an et demi et Manathan et Mystère doivent absolument sortir de ce milieu pour enfin connaitre le bonheur...
ils n'ont pas toujours mangé à leur faim, n'ont jamais eu aucun soin ni aucune carresse...
merci d'avance de donner une chance à Manathan    ::

----------


## stacy

FA uniquement ou adoption possible? partout si suivi asso derrière?

----------


## catherine du 24

moi aussi je vais diffuser ce fil.

----------


## Celyhne

> FA uniquement ou adoption possible? partout si suivi asso derrière?


Adoption possible je dirais s'il s'agit de quelqu'un d'expérience    :Embarrassment: k: 
Nous privilégions les régions aquitaine, limousin, bretagne, parisienne mais chaque cas est à étudier, on ne ferme aucune porte pour ce loulou !

----------


## catherine du 24

j'ai laissé un message sur l'autre fil.peut-être une piste avec une asso qui accueille des chiens en difficultés.je vous tiens au courant

----------


## catherine du 24

je viens d'avoir le monsieur. il a beaucoup de chiens déjà. comme moi il ne recueille que des chiens dont personne ne veut  à la SPA .
je lui ai expliqué l'histoire.il m'a demandé de lui donné le lien ici. je viens de le lui envoyer aussitôt.

----------


## catherine du 24

> je viens d'avoir le monsieur. il a beaucoup de chiens déjà. comme moi il ne recueille que des chiens dont personne ne veut  à la SPA .
> je lui ai expliqué l'histoire.il m'a demandé de lui donné le lien ici. je viens de le lui envoyer aussitôt.


je recueille deschiens dont personne ne veut donc il reste chez moi.il arrive que je les prenne pour qu'il n'aille pas grossir le nombre des abandons justement à la SPA

----------


## catherine du 24

*le monsieur qui pourrait vous aider de l'association Pheonix souhaite un n° de téléphone. est-ce que l'on peut m'en donner un. j'avais celui de Malin mais je ne le trouve plus snif*

----------


## MALIN

*j'ai pris des nouvelles de Mannathan et de Scarlette aurprès de Philippe (le voisin)...Mannathan fait de gros progrès, il s'approche de Philippe et il lui lèche les mains...Quand il donne la nourriture à la volaille, Mannathan le suit...
Il reste bien sagement couché devant la grange...plus de fuite à l'arrivée de philippe  k:*

----------


## shoupie

Super     :Embarrassment: k: 

Fais encore des progrès Manathan ; tu verras tout va s'arranger mon bonhomme tu le mérites    :amour:

----------


## HYOKO

> *j'ai pris des nouvelles de Mannathan et de Scarlette aurprès de Philippe (le voisin)...Mannathan fait de gros progrès, il s'approche de Philippe et il lui lèche les mains...Quand il donne la nourriture à la volaille, Mannathan le suit...
> Il reste bien sagement couché devant la grange...plus de fuite à l'arrivée de philippe  k:*



Raymonde, tu veux bien sûr parler de Mystère et Manhattan. Parce que Scarlette c'est la petite chérie qui dort dans ton lit  :lol2:

----------


## catherine du 24

*]voilà des nouvelles qu'elles sont bonnes ! super k:*

----------


## MALIN

oh! là, là je yoyote !!!!! tu as raison hyoko scarlette dort dans mon lit !!!! je voulais dire Mystère qui bientôt dormira dans le lit de freestyle  :lol2:

----------


## catherine du 24

j'ai eu ton MP.
au fait tu peux l'appeler aussi le monsieur. à tous les deux ,il y en auras bien un qui joindra l'autre.moi il m'a rappelé rapidement. peut être bientôt Mystère dans un lit. je sais ce que c'est ,mon lit est plein.un 140 et je suis seule (deux pattes )dedans   ::

----------


## candynet

Contente de savoir que Mystère et Manathan s'apprivoisent tout doucement.
On peut vraiment dire que ce sauvetage est un sauvetage de patience, mais les résultats sont là avec tous les loulous qui ont déjà trouvé leur bonheur en FA ou chez leurs adoptants, et qui finalement réussissent à se socialiser.
Bravo à toute l'épquipe qui oeuvre depuis plus d'un an et demi pour ces magnifiques chiens.

----------


## catherine du 24

il n'y a rien de nouveau?

----------


## Celyhne

rien malheureuement, à croire que personne ne peut donner une chance à ce pauvre loulou    ::

----------


## pulsation

ce chien est vraiment magnifique dommage l'asso que je connais et qui aurait pu aider car elle a dejà sauve des cas semblables est "complet" si une place se libere elle vous fera signe 
du fond du coeur bonne chance à ce  superbe chien

----------


## Celyhne

> ce chien est vraiment magnifique dommage l'asso que je connais et qui aurait pu aider car elle a dejà sauve des cas semblables est "complet" si une place se libere elle vous fera signe 
> du fond du coeur bonne chance à ce  superbe chien


 :merci:  pour lui

----------


## catherine du 24

> ce chien est vraiment magnifique dommage l'asso que je connais et qui aurait pu aider car elle a dejà sauve des cas semblables est "complet" si une place se libere elle vous fera signe 
> du fond du coeur bonne chance à ce  superbe chien




est-ce la même que j'ai contactée? à vergt?

----------


## pulsation

vergt????

----------


## catherine du 24

des anglais ,l'association phoenix

----------


## pulsation

non

----------


## catherine du 24

dans ce cas peut être un espoir de ce côté.

----------


## poppo

Raumonde devait appeler Sheelagh de l'asso Phoenix.......;mais je ne sais si cela pouvait coller.....elle va certainement venir préciser    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## MALIN

j'ai appelé ce matin, j'ai laissé un message...Pas fait avant...j'avais la tête en vrac   ::

----------


## poppo

Raymonde, ta Rity   ::   tu la reverras un jour, c'est certain.
 :bisous3:  :bisous3:  :bisous3:

----------


## Celyhne

> Raymonde, ta Rity    tu la reverras un jour, c'est certain.
>  :bisous3:  :bisous3:  :bisous3:


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:

----------


## HYOKO

Raymonde, je pense très fort à toi    :bisous3:

----------


## catherine du 24

:bisous3:  [b] nous sommes tous pareils devant la perte de nos amis poilus. jamais on peut s"habituer. j'arrive pas à admettre qu'il y ait des ordures qui leur fassent du mal exprès.  ::

----------


## MALIN

Merci pour votre gentillesse   ::  
J'ai eu la Pésidente de l'assos Phoenix, elle va contacter une adhérente de son assos pour lui parler de Mannathan...Si.cette personne est intéressée elle se mettra directement en contact avec moi....donc on attend....   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## catherine du 24

:bisous2:  si entre nous on ne se soutient pas et se remonte pas le moral. chaque départ c'est .............je dis rien tu le sais.
tant mieux pour Manhattan si ça peut se faire.

----------


## poppo

Petites photos de Mystère et Manhattan prise par mon homme il y a 1 1/2 semaine

----------


## catherine du 24

il a une bonne bouille.

----------


## maya87

Nous allons à Sarlat le 19 juin avec Cédric mon compagnon et Célhyne afin de faire le point avec Philippe le voisin de Roger qui nourrit les loulous.
Nous allons amener de la nourriture pour Manathan et Mystère et nous espérons les voir grâce à Philippe. Nous en profiterons pour mettre des couvertures dans leurs panières. 
Si nous les voyons nous prendrons des photos (mais ce n'est pas gagné)   :amour4:   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## poppo

Maya, , Cédric, Celyhne...  :bisous2:

----------


## HYOKO

> Maya, , Cédric, Celyhne...  :bisous2:


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## maruska

> Envoyé par poppo
> 
> Maya, , Cédric, Celyhne...

----------


## Celyhne

UP pour Manathan    ::  
Merci d'avance pour lui.

----------


## HYOKO

Je squatte le post de Manathan, pour demander à MALIN de donner les coordonnées de sa toute petite association ASCC, pour que l'on soit nombreux ici à adhérer.
MALIN se démène avec très peu de moyens depuis le début de ce sauvetage de Sarlat et fait face à de nombreuses dépenses sans jamais rien demander.
Il faut l'aider en adhérant à son association, en lui envoyant des serviettes de toilette, des couvertures, des croquettes, etc...pour ses petits protégés.

MALIN, tu peux me donner les coordonnées de ton association et me dire combien coûte la cotisation ?

----------


## Celyhne

Confirmation de notre retour avec Maya et Cédric à Sarlat dimanche après midi pour revoir Mystère et Manathan.
Manathan attend toujours une famille d'accueil...
Merci pour lui.

----------


## candynet

Des nouvelles de Mystère et Manathan ? 
Avez-vous pu y aller comme prévu ce dimanche ?
Merci pour ces deux derniers loulous de Sarlat.

----------


## HYOKO

Voici les coordonnées de l'association de MALIN, pour aider ces pauvres loulous :

Association ASCC
Quartier Archus
40200 MIMIZAN

Mme R . Lacourty
Adhésion annuelle 25 euro

Merci de mettre votre speudo Rescue  

Merci beaucoup!!

----------


## maya87

Nous sommes bien allés à Sarlat dimanche comme prévu. Les deux loulous étaient devant la grange mais ils sont partis quand on a voulu s'approcher. Nous avons parlé longuement avec Philippe qui nous a dit que Manathan est de plus en plus confiant il l'attend sagement et même parfois il vient jusque chez lui. Il se laisse carresser sous le menton et vient chercher des câlins. Quand à Mystère elle reste un peu en retrait mais ne se sauve plus elle surveille Philippe mais reste pas très loin.
Nous espérons que Manathan va trouver une famille d'accueil car c'est un chien qui est reconnaissant envers la personne qui lui donne à manger et je pense qu'il se montrera un chien affectueux dès qu'il sera habitué à sa famille d'accueil. Je ne comprends pas qu'un chien si beau et si affectueux ne trouve pas de famille.

Nous avons aussi laissé 40 kg de croquettes à Philippe et des couvertures pour les loulous.

Nous espérons vite trouver une solution pour Manathan car ce serait dommage d'échouer si près du but.

----------


## Celyhne

Manathan mérite en effet le bonheur comme tous les autres loulous   ::  
Philippe le voisin fait vraiment un boulot formidable mais tout ceci ne peut pas durer, la période de la chasse va de plus reprendre avec les risques qui vont avec...   ::  
Merci pour lui   ::

----------


## HYOKO

::   ::   ::  Il faut vite que Mahattan trouve une FA, ça urge  ::

----------


## momo

Une FA SVP.

----------


## Celyhne

> Une FA SVP.


  ::

----------


## armance

Toujours rien ? 

Si j'ai bien compris Mystère a une famille d'accueil ?

Manathan personne en vue ?
Donc on laisse Mystère avec Manhathan le temps de trouver une fa pour Manathan, pour qu'il ne reste pas un seul chien?
Le moins sociable c'est Mystère ou Manathan?

Dommage que cette situation dure

Roger en est où actuellement, le propriétaire ve récupérer son logement et terrain quand, en avez vous une idée? car si ça arrive bientôt cette situation va devenir critique pour les 2 !

bises à tous ceux qui se décarcassent et aux autres un peu impuissants comme moi ...mais attentifs

----------


## Celyhne

Non toujours rien malheureusement pour Manathan...   ::  
Mystère partira en FA chez Freestyle, merci encore à elle   ::  
On laisse en effet pour l'instant Mystère sur place pour ne pas laisser Manathan seul mais cette situation ne va pas durer longtemps à mon avis...
Le proprio peut reprendre son bien à tout moment même si on a aucune précision à ce sujet, surtout qu'on a eu confirmation que Roger ne reviendrait pas.
Manathan est le plus sociable des 2, il lêche les mains de Philippe le voisin, lui fait la fête etc

----------


## armance

Et oui c'est bien ça : 

on recherche une FA pour Manathan qui est la plus sociable, 

Alors que Mystère n'a jamais pu être vraiment approchée,  Freestyle s'est portée Fa pour elle, celle qui avait le moins de chance de trouver une FA ! Et elle attend pour la récupérer que Manathan trouve sa famille ...

Vite une FA pour Manathan, qu'on puisse enfin clôturer ce sauvetage splendide

Ce sont les derniers de tous les chiens récupérés chez Roger !!    ::   Ils sont tous seul dans la nature, Roger est à lhôpital et ne reviendra pas

Si quelqu'un pouvait remettre des photos de Manathan même anciennes, refaire récapitulatif, et décrire l'animal et son caractère ...

merci

----------


## HYOKO

Qui peut faire une bannière pour Manhatan ? Je la mettrai aussitôt en signature.

----------


## Celyhne

*Petit récapitulatif pour Manathan :*
Loulou d'environ 25 kg, male, assez jeune ( maximum 5 ans ), couleur marron / fauve.
Il est habitué à vivre avec d'autres chiens, ne s'occupe pas des chats apparemment.
Il est de moins en moins sauvage depuis que le voisin de son ancien propriétaire s'occupe de lui, il lui lèche les mains et lui fait la fête.
Il a toujours vécu dans une grange sans confort, sans carresses et amour et souvent sans manger à sa faim avant que l'on découvre ce sauvetage.
On recherche donc pour lui un adoptant ou une FA expérimentés pour enfin lui faire connaitre le bonheur.
Le voisin s'occupe pour l'instant de lui donner à manger mais cette situation ne durera pas éternellement.
Son lieu de vie ( la grange ) peut être récupéré pour le propriétaire à tout moment.
Il vit pour l'instant en compagnie d'une louloute, Mystère, qui elle a trouvé une FA.
Merci pour lui.

----------


## maruska

récapitulatif très parlant! Qu'il est beau sur les photos! Qui acceptera d'être fa pour ce suberbe toutou?  ::   ::

----------


## armance

Merci Celyhne, 

quel beau seigneur, il y a bien quelqu'un quelque part qui attend Manathan

Quand on voit des adoptions improbables, de chiens difficiles, âgés, parfois ingrats et qui trouvent leurs compagnons humains alors Manathan devrait aussi trouver 

et ça permettra à Mystère d'être resocialisée par Freestyle

----------


## maya87

C'est vrai Manathan est très beau et devient sociable avec le voisin de Roger qui s'occuppe de lui pour l'instant. Heureusement que nous sommes tombés sur une personne comme lui qui s'investit mais il va falloir que Mannathan trouve lui aussi sa FA, il le mérite et il est hors de question de le laisser tout seul dans la nature car comme le dit Célhyne le propriétaire de la grange peut vouloir reprendre son bien et là on sera plus que dans l'urgence 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maruska

PERSONNE pour ce beau chien? Il y a bien une personne en Dordogne qui voudrait l'adopter?  ::

----------


## Celyhne

> PERSONNE pour ce beau chien? Il y a bien une personne en Dordogne qui voudrait l'adopter?


je commence à desespérer   ::

----------


## candynet

Manathan, auras-tu ta chance ? comme Celynhe je désespère.
Après les disparitions de Solo et Timmy, que vas-tu devenir toi le dernier mâle de Sarlat, si majestueux ?

N'y aurait-il pas quelqu'un dans ce village qui puisse offrir un jardin et de la nourriture pour ce chien définitivement ? Il doit bien y avoir des gens aimant les animaux et ayant du coeur ? 
Manathan est tellement habitué à son endroit.

Et si des affiches étaient mises à la Mairie, dans les commerces, et chez les vétérinaires et toiletteurs de la région, avec une photo et un récapitulatif de l'histoire de Manathan....n'aurait-il pas la chance de trouver un maître ? Il reste le seul sans solution......

----------


## candynet

Bannière demandée en mp ce jour à Eliandre qui nous a déjà si gentiment fait les autres très belles bannières pour les loulous de Sarlat.

----------


## armance

Dites, 

Quelqu' un aurait le lien permettant d'avoir l'histoire des chiens de Sarlat ? si les évènements récents de maintenance technique n'ont pas tout effacer ...

Si quelqu'un pouvait faire un petit compte rendu de ce qu'il s'est passé depuis un an et demi, ça serait bien car si on attire l'attention sur Manhatan c'est bien de connaitre un peu l'histoire de cet incroyable sauvetage

La lutte de Malin puis de quelques personnes a permis de faire des choses stupéfiantes dans ce sauvetage

merci à vous Malin, Celyhne, Poppo, Maya87, Candynet etc... celles ou ceux que j'oublie, les assos, les FA et adoptants des chiens sortis de là !

----------


## candynet

Malheureusement Armance, le tout premier post concernant ce sauvetage a été effacé lors de la maintenance, j'ai suivi ce post depuis le départ, mais trop loin pour aider concrètement sur place.

Malin avec l'aide de quelques personnes dévouées et fidèles s'occupe de ce sauvetage depuis décembre 2009, mais le premier post ayant été effacé, l'histoire de ce sauvetage ne peut être consultée qu'à partir d'août 2010 (alors que le travail fait auparavant a été énorme : prise de contact et gain de confiance de la part de Roger, nettoyage de la grange et installation de je ne sais plus combien de bottes de paille par Malin et Tania, mise au propre des chiens, soins par pipette pour leur peau, apport régulier de nourriture pour eux.....sauvetage de chiots....)

Le lien qui reste depuis août 2010 est celui-ci

viewtopic.php?f=42&t=302857&hilit=chiens+de+sarlat

ensuite...il y a tous les autres posts attachés, les deux posts de sauvetage des bébés, les posts de Fanny, Sirène, Bonny, Scarlett, Chance, celui de Banny, et ceux de Solo et Timmy (malheureusement en fugue et non retrouvés à ce jour).

Si l'attention est attirée pour Manathan c'est parce qu'à ce jour, il est le seul sans solution, car Mystère a une FA qui l'attend elle aussi.

----------


## MALIN

*Des nouvelles de mannathan :
J'ai eu claire au téléphone (la femme de philippe), Mannathan lèche les doigts de philippe, il se laisse gratouiller le museau...Si philippe n'est pas à l'heure pour la gamelle, c'est-à-dire entre 18h30 et 19h, Mannathan vient chercher Philippe et il se poste devant le portail de leur maison  
Mystère toujours un peu distante...*

----------


## armance

Ah le beau se laisse approcher, c'est super!!

Je souhaite tant que quelqu'un craque pour lui ils ont tant de mérites ces chiens, ils ont relevé tant de défis

Beau Manhatan peut être le post devrait' il être déplacé pour être plus urgent ?

bonjour Malin

----------


## MALIN

*Je suis en train d'organiser la capture de Mystère pour Lundi  

Dernières nouvelles de mannathan qui datent d'hier :

Mannathan dort sous les arbustes qui se trouvent à côté du portail de Philippe et Claire.... donc Philippe va installer une niche sous les arbustes *

----------


## armance

Les chiens vont être séparés, donc ?

Qu'est ce qui a déterminé cette intervention? Le fait que Manhathan se socialise et qu'il faut que Mystère rejoigne freestyle pour sa socialisation?

bon courage pour lundi

Des news de Roger?

----------


## MALIN

*Il faut absolument faire stériliser Scarlette afin d'éviter d'autres BB....et il serait dommage de la remettre sur le site en sachant que Freestyle l'attend avec impatience...
Mannathan ne sera pas seul puisqu'il est toujours posté devant chez Philippe...et il tient compagnie à la petite Jack Russel de la famille...
J'aimerais tellement que Philippe et Claire accepte d'accueillir définitivement le beau Mannathan.... *

----------


## armance

OK C'est vrai qu'il faut que ça bouge, espérons que la séparation d'avec Mystère boostera Manhantan pour se rapprocher des personnes qui s'en occupent actuellement voir + si grosse affinité

Quant à Mystère ça serait intéressant que Freestyle, si elle le peut, nous tienne au courant de son avancée et des méthodes employées en plus de l' amour   ::  

merci Malin

----------


## MALIN

hello Armance....ne t'inquiètes pas, freestyle nous tiendra informée des progrès de la puce....

----------


## Celyhne

je croise les doigts que Philippe et sa femme acceptent de veiller encore sur Manathan...   ::  
nous n'avons aucune autre solution malheureusement à l'heure actuelle...  ::  
merci encore à Freestyle d'accueillir Mystère   ::

----------


## HYOKO

Raymonde, qu'est-ce qui empêchait Philippe et sa femme de prendre Manathan en FA ? Pour le loulou ça aurait pourtant été la meilleure solution.....

----------


## MALIN

quand j'ai eu Claire au téléphone, elle m'a bien dit "surtout, que cela ne vous empêche pas de continuer à chercher une FA pour Mannathan".....laissons au temps agir  ::

----------


## candynet

Bonne chance Mystère et Manathan   ::   ::  

Bonne route à Malin et aux personnes qui l'accompagneront.

----------


## armance

::   +1

----------


## eliandre

Voici la bannière   ::

----------


## maruska

elle est très belle ! Merci Eliandre, je suis sure qu'elle va lui porter chance!  ::

----------


## HYOKO

Eliandre, merci pour la bannière qui est très belle.

Malheureusement, il n'y a pas le code pour la mettre en signature.

----------


## eliandre

Ah mince j'ai oublié...

Je recommence




```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoptes-sortis-daffaire-141/urgence-fa-pour-manathan-sauvetage-sarlat-dordogne-16875/"][img]http://i46.servimg.com/u/f46/16/56/38/96/manath11.gif[/img][/url]
```

----------


## candynet

Un gros merci Eliandre pour la bannière de Manathan très jolie, comme toutes les bannières que tu as faites pour les loulous de Sarlat.  ::

----------


## HYOKO

Merci Eliandre  ::

----------


## armance

pas de news de Malin qui devait chercher Mystère ?

----------


## armance

hier lundi

----------


## HYOKO

> pas de news de Malin qui devait chercher Mystère ?


Mystère ne s'est pas laissée capturer  ::  
 voir le post :
viewtopic.php?f=13&t=319575&p=7392179&e=7392179

----------


## maruska

quelle pouasse!  ::

----------


## flossie

je pense que Manathan a adopté Philippe, si seulement .....

----------


## MALIN

*Mannathan est de plus en plus proche de philippe, il lui fait la fête et il le suit partout...
La grange est en vente....*

----------


## MALIN

Mannathan se laisse bien caresser par Philippe et il a pu lui mettre la pipette advocate sans problème  ::

----------


## armance

en fait c'est mystère qui est la plus difficile à attraper : free style doit s'impatienter!
merci Malin de nous donner des news

----------


## Celyhne

> en fait c'est mystère qui est la plus difficile à attraper : free style doit s'impatienter!
> merci Malin de nous donner des news


oui on savait dès le début que malheureusement Mystère serait la plus difficile à capturer...
merci encore Freestyle de ta patience   ::

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles ?

----------


## Celyhne

Philippe et sa femme veillent toujours sur Mystère et Manathan.
Une nouvelle tentative de capture pour la louloute sera surement programmée bientôt.
Aucune piste pour Manathan....  ::

----------


## armance

celyhne tes adresses sous la bannières ne sont plus actives...pour info

----------


## MALIN

Mannathan accepte les caresses de Philippe, il a pu lui mettre la pipette advocate...beaucoup de progrès de la part de Mannathan et beaucoup de patience du côté de Philippe..
Une tentative pour Mystère fin aout..

----------


## dadache

bonne chance alors j'espere qu'enfin elle se laissera prendre cette cruchette

----------


## Celyhne

> celyhne tes adresses sous la bannières ne sont plus actives...pour info


Merci pour l'info   ::

----------


## flossie

bonne chance pour la capture de la louloute

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Même si le temps doit être doux dans votre région ce serait bien de lui trouver une FA assez vite

----------


## candynet

Message envoyé à Eliandre ce jour pour modifier le lien sur la bannière de Manathan suite au nouveau forum. Merci.

----------


## momo

Toujours personne pour MANATHAN???

----------


## Celyhne

Non... heureusement que Philippe et sa femme sont là pour veiller sur lui et sur Mystère  ::

----------


## eliandre

Voici la bannière avec le bon lien:






```

[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/16875-Urgence-FA-pour-Manathan-du-sauvetage-de-Sarlat-en-Dordogne?highlight=manathan][img]http://i46.servimg.com/u/f46/16/56/38/96/manath11.gif[/img][/url] 
```

----------


## candynet

Merci Eliandre pour la modification de la bannière de Manathan, et surtout de répondre toujours présente à nos demandes.

----------


## MALIN

Quel galère ce nouveau rescue...J'ai mis des photos de Mannathan et de Mystère sur le post sauvetage en dordogne...

----------


## maya87

Bonjour à tous ce qui suivent ce sauvetage,

Dimanche nous allons nous rendre à Sarlat avec Cédric et Céline. Nous espérons voir les loulous et peut être si on a de la chance faire quelques photos.
Nous apporterons des croquettes et demanderons des nouvelles de Roger.

J'espère que Manathan trouvera des personnes prêtes à lui donner sa chance. Heureusement que Philippe et sa femme sont là pour veiller sur Manathan et Mystère.

Et j'espère aussi que Freestyle pourra vite récupérer Mystère (mais elle est vraiment sauvage).

On garde espoir il faudra bcp de patience mais on ne laissera pas tomber.

De gros bisous à tous les fidèles de ce sauvetage.

Maya 87

----------


## michele

Merci Maya pour ces deux loulous !!!  ::  ils sont si beaux !! j'espère qu'ils vont vite trouver une super famille  ::

----------


## Daysie433

courage pour dimanche et merci de tout ce que vous faites pour eux  ::

----------


## HYOKO

> courage pour dimanche et merci de tout ce que vous faites pour eux



 :: Merci de tout coeur pour vous qui êtes sur le terrain pour ces pauvres loulous.

----------


## strrass

Bravo pour ce que vous faites pour eux j'attends les nouvelles avec impatience , bon courage !

----------


## Celyhne

Merci à vous tous pour votre soutien et d'être toujours fidèle à ce sauvetage qui dure depuis bientôt 2 ans...  ::

----------


## BOULET60

dans l' attente des nouvelles qui j'espère seront bonnes je vous dis un grand bravo et vous  tire mon chapeau pour ce que vous faites pour ces loulous Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## MALIN

Merci les filles  ::  sans oublier notre petit (enfin ! Grand) Cédric ::

----------


## armance

On restera derrière jusqu'au bout, et même après quand ils seront sur "sortis d'affaire " et qu'on nous donnera de leurs nouvelles
Si certain(e)s ont des liens sur les autres chiens sortis de ce sauvetage qu'il n'hésite pas à nous les redonner car avec tous ces changements brutaux du site il faut s'accrocher pour résister aux problèmes de communication ici!!!......
bises à vous

----------


## HYOKO

> Si certain(e)s ont des liens sur les autres chiens sortis de ce sauvetage qu'il n'hésite pas à nous les redonner car avec tous ces changements brutaux du site il faut s'accrocher pour résister aux problèmes de communication ici!!!......
> bises à vous


http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/13076-Grande-urgence-pour-4-chiens-du-sauvetage-de-dordogne-FA-ou
 CHANCE : http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/...ge-de-Dordogne
FANNY :http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/...age-des-chiens
 10 CHIENS EN DANGER :http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/...!-Sauvons-les-!!!
 BONNY ET SCARLETTE :http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/...ir-en-Dordogne...

----------


## HYOKO

Autres liens :

SOLO : http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/...puis-octobre-2
TIMY :http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/...0?goto=newpost

----------


## armance

merci Hioko

----------


## poppo

Petite pensée pour les filles ( et Cedric!) pour demain.... ::

----------


## Celyhne

> Petite pensée pour les filles ( et Cedric!) pour demain....


Merci  :: 
On vous donne des nouvelles dès que possible  ::

----------


## HYOKO

Je croise tout ce que je peux, vivement les bonnes nouvelles ! ::

----------


## Celyhne

> Je croise tout ce que je peux, vivement les bonnes nouvelles !


 ::

----------


## Michèle B

on attend les nouvelles avec impatience

----------


## flossie

je viens enfin de retrouver ce post. J'attends de bonnes nouvelles et vous souhaite du courage.

----------


## maya87

Bonsoir  :: 

Nous revenons de Sarlat où nous avons passé près de trois heures avec Philippe et Claire. Les loulous vont bien Manathan est tjrs aussi proche de Philippe et Mystère commence a se rapprocher d'un peu plus près mais n'est pas encore prête à recevoir des caresses mais d'après Philippe elle peut être socialisée même si cela prendra plus de temps qu'avec Manathan.
A l'heure du repas les deux loulous jouent tous les deux en attendant que Philippe ait finit de servir (ils sont adorables quand ils se roulent tous les deux).
Claire et Philippe sont des personnes adorables sans qui il aurait été difficile de continuer se sauvetage et je les en remercie.
En ce qui concerne la nourriture pour les loulous la Mairie ne les aident pas et ils ne demandent rien à personne. Aujourd'hui nous leurs avons amenés 36 kg de croquettes et nous pensons revenir d'ici un mois et demi pour d'autres nouvelles et apporter d'autres croquettes.
Nous n'avons pas pu voir les loulous de près, nous avons quand même vu Mystère de loin et j'ai essayé de la prendre en photo mais ce n'est pas une réussite.
Et au moment où nous allions partir Philippe a vu Manathan et je lui ai demandé de prendre une photo.
Il m'a dit qu'il allait en faire d'autres et me les envoyer. Dès que je les aurais je les posterais.
Je voulais dire un grand merci à tous ceux qui suivent ce post et je vous fais un gros bisou pour tout le soutien que vous apportez à ce sauvetage qui nous tiens à coeur  :: 
Cela prendra peut-être du temps mais nous n'abandonnerons pas et je suis sûre qu'on va finir par réussir.
Maintenant il faut vraiment trouver une famille à Manathan et je ne comprends pas qu'un si beau et si gentil chien n'ait pas encore trouvé des personnes pour lui donner sa chance.
On va essayer d'envoyer le lien du post à Philippe car il ne connaît pas rescue et il serait content de le parcourir.

Mystère que j'ai essayé de prendre en photo mais de loin ce n'est pas top


Le beau Manathan pris en photo par Philippe

----------


## armance

l'idéal serait qu'ils aillent tous les 2 en famille d'accueil... Oui c'est étonnant que ça ne bouge pas plus pour Manhatan...
merci à Philippe et Claire de s'en occuper
bises à vous et merci pour les news

----------


## flossie

c'est dommage que Philippe et Claire ne les adoptent pas car ils sont habitués à eux maintenant.

----------


## maya87

Philippe et Claire ne peuvent pas prendre les deux loulous, c'est déjà super de nous aider dans ce sauvetage  ::

----------


## HYOKO

> Philippe et Claire ne peuvent pas prendre les deux loulous, c'est déjà super de nous aider dans ce sauvetage


 :: maya pour tout ce que tu fais pour Manhattan et Mystère.

Mille fois merci à Philippe et Claire qui s'occupent des deux loulous tous les jours, et cela c'est extraordinaire une telle gentillesse. ::

----------


## Celyhne

Oui c'est exceptionnel ce qu'ils font pour les loulous, surtout qu'ils n'ont rien choisi...
Le voisinage avec Roger n'a pas toujours été facile, il y a eu jusqu'à une cinquantaine de chiens, autant de moutons qui survivaient dans des conditions affreuses  :: 
Ils font également un gros travail de socialisation maintenant, les loulous prennent confiance et retrouvent sérénité et amour  :: 
Nous recherchons toujours une FA pour Manathan car le coin n'est pas sans danger pour lui ( chasseurs etc ) merci pour lui  ::

----------


## maya87

Coucou  :: 

Voici une photo des deux loulous que m'a envoyé Philippe. Ne sont-ils pas craquants tous les deux  :: 
Vivement qu'on puisse capturer Mystère que sa "maman" Freestyle attend avec impatience.
On peut voir que Mystère a fait d'énormes progrès avec Philippe et cela redonne un peu d'espoir  :: 

Bisous à tous

Maya87

----------


## HYOKO

merci Maya pour cette magnifique photo ::  qui nous redonne espoir  ::

----------


## Celyhne

Philippe et Claire font effectivement un travail formidable auprès des loulous, jamais nous arrivons à les approcher d'aussi près !  ::

----------


## malendrine

*Je viens de découvrir ce poste et je suis prête à accueillir Manhattan sur le refuge. Il sera en liberté avec les "chiens de devant", donc pas de box. Les chiens craintifs ne me font pas peur, j'ai récupéré des chiens de Guadeloupe qui avaient vécu 2 ans dans la rue et des chiens d'Espagne qui avaient passé 12 ans en cage avec très peu de contact humain. Avec du travail, on arrive toujours à les rendre plus sociables...*

----------


## momo

Une jolie photo et une jolie proposition de la part de Malendrine...MERCI.

----------


## Michèle B

ils sont magnifiques tous les 2

 ::

----------


## poppo

> ils sont magnifiques tous les 2



 ::  ::  :: Merci!

----------


## armance

C'est tout ce que la proposition de Malendrine vous fait comme effet ? 
Enfin une porte de sortie, oh hé ya du monde ?!!!

----------


## candynet

Merci Maya pour cette superbe photo de Mystère et Manathan, et un gros merci surtout à Philippe et son épouse qui prennent soin d'eux.

Quant à la proposition de Malendrine, c'est super de lui offrir une place dans son refuge où beaucoup de loulous sont en liberté.

La proposition de Malendrine et l'accueil de Freestyle pour Mystère permettraient que les deux derniers loulous de Sarlat soient à l'abri pour cet hiver, loin du froid, de l'hostilité des chasseurs, et de tout danger.

Je suis ce sauvetage depuis le début (c'est à dire fin décembre 2009) et comme beaucoup des personnes venant sur ce post et sur les autres de ce sauvetage, ces loulous me tiennent à coeur, j'espère que tout se passera bien pour Mystère et Manathan, et que la meilleure solution sera trouvée pour eux.

Je ne peux m'empêcher de penser aux disparus : Spirale décédé car trop malade, Banny décédée suite à une fugue, Solo disparu, Timmy en fugue et dont on n'a plus de nouvelles, j'aurais tellement aimé qu'ils s'en sortent.

Et puis il y a les heureux, ceux qui aujourd'hui sont en famille : Sirène, Fanny, Bonny, Scarlett, Chance et tous les bébés élevés et placés par Alison.

J'espère que Mystère et Manathan s'ils sont accueillis auront la chance d'être heureux à leur tour et que nous aurons des nouvelles.

----------


## dadache

c'est extraordinaire de voir enfin mystere qui est une super jolie louloute et qui visiblement a fait de gros progres quand a la proposition de malendrine je ne connais pas ces chiens juste je suis le post je pense qu'il faut attendre la reponse de malin qui elle connait bien la situation et pourras donner son avis sur cette proposition tres genereuse

----------


## MALIN

Merci les filles pour votre mail....il est vrai que je ne viens plus trop sur Rescue...
Super la photo du couple Mannathan et Mystère...
Malandrine je contacte l'équipe pour en discuter .....l'avis des filles est très important.... :: *Où se trouve le refuge ??*

----------


## malendrine

*Pas tout près de chez vous ! au Château d'Olonne en Vendée.*

----------


## MALIN

*Effectivement Malendrine ta proposition est très généreuse...
Mannathan est un chien heureux depuis que Philippe et Claire s'occupent de lui...Encore une fois Mannathan n'est plus en danger...
Je ne conçois pas Mannathan dans un refuge, même en liberté.......Maintenant si il arrive un accident à Mannathan beaucoup de personnes sur rescue vont me le reprocher, mais j'assume...
Quand il est près de Philippe il irradie de bonheur, de complicité et d'amour....Nous sommes convaincus avec Philippe et Claire  qu'il aura le même comportement et la même complicité avec sa FA ou Adoptant....
Encore un grand merci Malendrine pour ton implication et ta gentillesse
*

----------


## Capucin

Très jolie photo...

----------


## poppo

Raymonde, entièrement d'accord avec toi. Le refuge de Malendrine :: est super mais Manhattan enfermé , même en liberté mais quand même entre des "grilles"....cela le casserait, il est habitué depuis toujours a cette vie là.....Philippe lui a construit la niche?
 ::

----------


## MALIN

oui ! il a sa niche  ::

----------


## armance

En fait je pense que c'est plus la séparation qui pose problème car Mystère aussi est otage ... C'est un peu désespérant cette situation...sauf si le but c'est que les 2 chiens restent sur place...Les progrès sont 'ils constants et tangibles ? Sinon c'est une situation qui s'installe et la socialisation de ces chiens s'éloignera encore ?
Est ce que la proposition de Malendrine tiendra en cas de coup dur?
Et le coup dur c'est quoi ? Les chasseurs ?? La disparition ? 
C'est vrai que cette décision est dure à prendre 
Vous faites surement pour le mieux

----------


## malendrine

*C'est vous qui voyez ce qui est le mieux pour eux. Oui même en cas de coup de dur, ma proposition tiendra toujours, même dans l'urgence. Je leur souhaite de trouver une famille...*

----------


## poppo

Malendrine......merci! ( je n'arrête pas de te remercier aujourd'hui ::  ) Tu es super!! ::

----------


## malendrine

*Merci ! je fais ce que je peux, j'aimerais pouvoir tous les sauver mais, hélas, je ne peux pas !*

----------


## Celyhne

Encore merci Malendrine pour ta proposition et pour tout ce que tu fais pour les loulous  :: 
Nous ne laisserons jamais tomber Manathan, quoiqu'il arrive...

----------


## momo

Des nouvelles de MANATHAN SVP?
Merci.

----------


## armance

Oui des news
Et puis tu vois, Malin, le refuge de Malendrine n'est pas comme beaucoup !!
Tu as peut être vu ce post mais je donne le lien au cas où :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/24835-ATTENTION-AU-DEMARRAGE-SORTIE-DE-GROUPE-SPA-CHATEAU-D-OLONNE?p=834126#post834126
bises

----------


## Celyhne

Nous retournons à Sarlat avec Valérie et Cédric certainement début décembre.
Valérie ( Maya87 ) va envoyer un message à Claire et à Philippe pour les prévenir, on aura surement des nouvelles des loulous  ::

----------


## poppo

Celyhne, tu donneras le bonjour de mon homme a Claire, il avait beaucoup apprécié discuter avec elle quand il est allé, Philippe n'était pas là a ce moment...

Merci pour tout! ::

----------


## armance

merci les filles ...et LE gars !  :Smile: 
bises

----------


## Celyhne

Merci encore pour votre soutien  :: 
Je ferrais la commission Poppo  ::

----------


## candynet

Bonne chance pour la visite de Manathan, Mystère, et remerciements à Claire, Philippe.
Merci aussi à vous de continuer à aider ces deux loulous encore à Sarlat par vos visites régulières.

----------


## maruska

> Bonne chance pour la visite de Manathan, Mystère, et remerciements à Claire, Philippe.
> Merci aussi à vous de continuer à aider ces deux loulous encore à Sarlat par vos visites régulières.


Je ne viens presque plus moi non plus sur rescue mais je suis heureuse de voir qu'ils ne sont pas oubliés. Merci à Claire et Philippe, merci pour l'aide et les visites sur place, merci à Malendrine pour sa très gentille offre.

Puissent-ils enfin trouver une bonne famille, ils attendent depuis si longtemps! A quand leur jour de chance? ::

----------


## MALIN

*Merci les filles ...*

----------


## maya87

Bonsoir à toutes  :: 

Je viens d'avoir Claire au téléphone et nous allons à Sarlat avec Cédric et Céline dimanche 11 décembre pour amener de la nourriture pour les loulous et pourquoi pas les voir d'un peu plus près que la dernière fois (quoi que pour Mystère ce n'est pas gagné).

Claire m'a dit qu'ils leurs avaient construit une niche à deux places avec des couvertures pour qu'ils soient au chaud 

Sinon Mystère continue à se rapprocher de Philippe (maintenant elle vient à 1 mètre et demi mais ne se laisse pas toucher) et la miss joue les gardiennes de poules elle les surveille et les protège (trop chou la puce)  :: 

Nous espérons vous rapporter de belles photos et vous donner un peu plus de nouvelles.

Bisous  :: 

Valérie

----------


## maruska

merci du fond du coeur Maya pour ce dévouement qui ne faiblit pas pour ces chiens! Un grand merci à Claire et Philippe pour la niche et les couvertures! c'est tellement gentil de leur part, cela nous réchauffe le coeur de savoir les loulous à l'abri! ::

----------


## Chinooka

C'est vrai que ces personnes sont admirables ! Ainsi que ceux qui continuent à s'occuper des deux toutous après tant de temps   ::

----------


## HYOKO

Nous ne vous remercierons jamais assez Maya de continuer à aller voir ces deux pauvres loulous qui restent encore à Sarlat :: .
 Merci mille fois à Claire et Philippe qui se dévouent tous les jours , sans eux c'est sûr, Manathan et Mystère ne seraient plus de ce monde ::

----------


## poppo

> Nous ne vous remercierons jamais assez Maya de continuer à aller voir ces deux pauvres loulous qui restent encore à Sarlat.
>  Merci mille fois à Claire et Philippe qui se dévouent tous les jours , sans eux c'est sûr, Manathan et Mystère ne seraient plus de ce monde




Plus un!! Merci les filles ! ( et l'homme: Cédric :: )

----------


## Celyhne

Merci à vous d'être toujours là, depuis presque 2 ans maintenant...  ::

----------


## candynet

Merci Maya, Cedric et Céline pour continuer de veiller sur Manathan et Mystère.
Et merci à Claire et Philippe, ils sont super d'avoir penser à construire un abri pour les deux loulous.
Bientôt 2 ans oui pour ce sauvetage.

Pensées pour Solo  ::  Timmy  ::  Bony  :: Spirale  ::

----------


## MALIN

Bonne route au trio de choc ::  ::

----------


## maya87

Voici un petit résumé de notre visite à Sarlat aujourd'hui. Quand nous sommes arrivés devant chez Philippe une surprise nous attendait : Mystère se tenait à quelques mètres de la voiture et elle ne s'est pas enfuie (alors que d'habitude elle se sauve dans la forêt et on ne la revoit plus)  :: 
Manathan n'était pas loin non plus et il nous regardait. On a été agréablement surpris de cet énorme progrès de la part de Mystère et on a même plus la prendre en photo avant de sortir de la voiture  Et quand on est sorti elle s'est contentée d'aboyer et de s'éloigner un peu.
Quand Philippe est venue à notre rencontre il a confirmé que Mystère ne se sauvait plus quand il y avait des personnes bien qu'elle se tienne encore sur ses gardes  ::  
Pour nous cela nous a énormément fait plaisir (on n'y croyait pas en y allant !)  :: 
On a demandé des nouvelles de Roger il est tjrs en HP et semble s'y être habitué (il discute avec les autres patients). Bien sûr il est sous traitement médicamenteux pour son problème d'alcool et c'est bien qu'il ne boit plus, il était temps qu'il soit pris en charge car plusieurs fois les pompiers l'on ramassé car il était tombé dans le chemin et même une fois en hiver heureusement que Philippe et Claire l'on retrouver car il était tombé dans la neige.
Plus tard dans la soirée Cédric à accompagné Philippe pour donner à manger aux loulous (mais il ne s'est pas trop approché d'où les photos floues).
Philippe nous a téléchargé un film ou on voit Manathan et Mystère en train de jouer, ils sont vraiment adorable et Mystère est super drôle  :: 
On a essayé de télécharger le film mais on y est pas arrivé (il est dans notre fichier photo mais Cédric n'est pas arrivé à le téléchargé).
Quand on essaie on nous dit fichier trop lourd. Si quelqu'un sait comment faire pour le télécharger merci de nous aider (vous verrez il en vaut la peine et si ce n'est pas possible on essaiera de vous l'envoyer mais il nous faut votre adresse mail en mp si vous voulez le voir).
On leurs a apporter 20 kg de croquettes et 10 boîtes (pour varier un peu) plus deux couettes.

Place aux photos


Pièce jointe 14717


Photo prise de la voiture de Mystère  :: 

Pièce jointe 14718

La première photo qu'on a prise d'elle quand on est arrivé (depuis la voiture)  :: 
Pièce jointe 14719

Manathan pris d'un peu plus loin  :: 
Pièce jointe 14720

Philippe qui distribue le repas et les loulous qui l'attendent (ils leurs a ajouté deux couettes amenés par Céline)  :: 
Pièce jointe 14722

La niche des deux loulous
Pièce jointe 14723

----------


## maya87

Voici un petit résumé de notre visite à Sarlat aujourd'hui. Quand nous sommes arrivés devant chez Philippe une surprise nous attendait : Mystère se tenait à quelques mètres de la voiture et elle ne s'est pas enfuie (alors que d'habitude elle se sauve dans la forêt et on ne la revoit plus)  :: 
Manathan n'était pas loin non plus et il nous regardait. On a été agréablement surpris de cet énorme progrès de la part de Mystère et on a même plus la prendre en photo avant de sortir de la voiture Et quand on est sorti elle s'est contentée d'aboyer et de s'éloigner un peu.
Quand Philippe est venue à notre rencontre il a confirmé que Mystère ne se sauvait plus quand il y avait des personnes bien qu'elle se tienne encore sur ses gardes  ::  
Pour nous cela nous a énormément fait plaisir (on n'y croyait pas en y allant !)  :: 
On a demandé des nouvelles de Roger il est tjrs en HP et semble s'y être habitué (il discute avec les autres patients). Bien sûr il est sous traitement médicamenteux pour son problème d'alcool et c'est bien qu'il ne boit plus, il était temps qu'il soit pris en charge car plusieurs fois les pompiers l'on ramassé car il était tombé dans le chemin et même une fois en hiver heureusement que Philippe et Claire l'on retrouver car il était tombé dans la neige.
Plus tard dans la soirée Cédric à accompagné Philippe pour donner à manger aux loulous (mais il ne s'est pas trop approché d'où les photos floues).
Philippe nous a téléchargé un film ou on voit Manathan et Mystère en train de jouer, ils sont vraiment adorable et Mystère est super drôle  :: 
On a essayé de télécharger le film mais on y est pas arrivé (il est dans notre fichier photo mais Cédric n'est pas arrivé à le téléchargé).
Quand on essaie on nous dit fichier trop lourd. Si quelqu'un sait comment faire pour le télécharger merci de nous aider (vous verrez il en vaut la peine et si ce n'est pas possible on essaiera de vous l'envoyer mais il nous faut votre adresse mail en mp si vous voulez le voir).
On leurs a apporter 20 kg de croquettes et 10 boîtes (pour varier un peu) plus deux couettes.

Place aux photos

suite a une erreur de montage voici donc les photos du messages precedent



Photo prise de la voiture de Mystère  :: 

La première photo qu'on a prise d'elle quand on est arrivé (depuis la voiture)  :: 

Manathan pris d'un peu plus loin  :: 

Philippe qui distribue le repas et les loulous qui l'attendent (ils leurs a ajouté deux couettes amenés par Céline)  :: 

La niche des deux loulous

----------


## poppo

Un énorme merci a vous pour ces nouvelles !! Quel joie d'apprendre que Mystère devient un peu moins " mystérieux".. ::  Des photos aussi proches sont un régal!! 

Tant mieux si Roger va mieux et est surveillé.
Est ce qu'il y a du nouveau concernant le terrain? Est ce que les loulous ont toujours la possibilité de s'abriter également dans la grange?
(sur la photo je crois voir Philippe aller vers la grange)
La niche est bien mais en hiver c'est juste....

----------


## maya87

Oui les loulous peuvent aller dans la grange sur la photo Philippe amène les couettes pour les loulous au cas où veulent y dormir. Pour le terrain pas de nouvelles.

Bizzzzzzzz

----------


## poppo

Merci beaucoup
 ::

----------


## BOULET60

merci pour les nouvelles et les photos 
un grand merci  et  :: à philippe et claire pour leur devoument si Mystere et Manhattan ::  sont encore en vie et finissent par s'apprivoiser vers l'"humain" c'est bien grace à eux

----------


## maruska

oui, merci beaucoup à Claire et Philippe, d'aider quotidiennement ces 2 pauvres loulous, qui auraient disparu depuis longtemps! Merci du fond du coeur!

Merci pour les photos, pour les nouvelles encourageantes, pour votre dévouement.

----------


## HYOKO

> oui, merci beaucoup à Claire et Philippe, d'aider quotidiennement ces 2 pauvres loulous, qui auraient disparu depuis longtemps! Merci du fond du coeur!
> 
> Merci pour les photos, pour les nouvelles encourageantes, pour votre dévouement.



Un milliard de merci pour tout ce que vous faites pour ces pauvres loulous. :: 
Je n'ose penser à ce qu'il serait advenu d'eux sans vous tous qui êtes sur le terrain.

----------


## Celyhne

Merci à vous pour votre soutien  ::

----------


## MALIN

Chouette ! ces bonnes nouvelles..Merci pour les photos....Mystère a vraiment une bonne bouille...J'ai laissé un message à Mr le Maire !!!! Je relance demain....toujours pour l'enclos...

----------


## candynet

Merci à tous pour ces nouvelles, ces photos, pour le suivi et merci à Claire ou Philippe qui permettent aux loulous de se rapprocher des humains.
Merci pour les soins apportés, nourriture, couettes.
Vous êtes tous formidables sur ce sauvetage.

----------


## maya87

une petite surprise en plus  ::

----------


## HYOKO

Oh Maya, quel joli cadeau tu nous fais avec cette magnifique vidéo ::  de Manhattan et Mystère en train de s'amuser ! ::  ::  ::

----------


## Gaston

Merci pour toutes ces nouvelles, mille merci pour cette vidéo........ ils jouent comme de jeunes chiots.........
Je revois les photos du début, quel sauvetage................
l'insalubrité, la maladie, le manque de nourriture, toute cette misère pour les chiens mais également pour Roger.

MILLE MERCI, CELA FAIT CHAUD AU COEUR

----------


## maruska

Merci du fond du coeur Maya, pour cette vidéo où le jeu et la joie ont repris le pas sur les sinistres photos des années passées!! Très beau cadeau de noêl, même si tout n'est pas encore gagné pour ces beaux toutous! ::

----------


## Daysie433

merci de tout coeur pour cette vidéo de Manhattan et Mystère en pleine forme et heureux  :: 

ces deux chiens sont devenus magnifiques  ::

----------


## momo

Je rejoind tous les précédents messages...c est un pur bonheur de voir les 2 loulous s amuser comme des jeunots!!!!
MERCI MERCI.

----------


## poppo

Quel joie de les voir ainsi!! On voit qu'ils reprennent goût  la vie et reprennent confiance dans l'humain :: 

Grâce a toute l'équipe et surtout MALIN qui a stimulé tout le monde quand par moment le désespoir se faisait sentir, le sauvetage des chiens de Roger montre maintenant des images de joie au lieu des images de horreur de chiens malades,de chiots décédées,  mal nourries et pour certains très peureux....
Merci a Philippe et Claire qui tous les jours veillent sur eux... :: 

Le Père Noël existe finalement bel et bien... ::

----------


## candynet

Quel bonheur....les voir courrir dans l'immensité, heureux, sans crainte réelle, juste vouloir rester libres.
Merci à toute l'équipe, sont si beaux ces deux loulous, quel merveilleux travail d'équipe et de persévérance.

----------


## MALIN

Trop beau...merci petite Maya pour cette sublime vidéo...

----------


## Michèle B

Magnifique 

quel bonheur de les voir jouer, courir....

----------


## Chinooka

Superbe !!!!!

----------


## maya87

Cédric, notre tribu de poilus et moi même vous souhaitons une merveilleuse année 2012  :: 

Et encore une fois nous vous remercions de suivre ce sauvetage qui dure depuis maintenant 2 ans. Nous nous sommes arrivés au milieu de ce sauvetage mais nous resteront jusqu'au bout et nous espérons une fin heureuse pour Manathan et Mystère.

Nous n'oublions pas les loulous déjà sortis ceux qui vivent une vie pleine de bonheur comme ceux qui n'ont pas eu cette chance.

Encore une fois mille merci car vos encouragement sont pour nous de merveilleux cadeaux  :: 

Bisous à tous

----------


## poppo

Bonne Année a vos 2 et 4 pattes Maya, j'espère un jour faire votre connaissance......Pourquoi pas autour d'un  ::  le jour où Manhattan et Mystère auront trouvé leur familles respectives......espérons que  cela sera vite cette année!
 ::

----------


## maya87

Merci Poppo moi aussi j'ai très envie de te connaître et c'est sûr que quand le sauvetage sera terminé on fait  :: 

Bisous à toi et tes poilus

----------


## armance

Malin tu ne veux pas reconsidérer ton point de vue pour la proposition de Malendrine, compte tenu des résultats qu'elle a avec les chiens rétifs, et la rapidité des placements et la vie en meute...?
Cela clôturerait enfin ce sauvetage...maintenant si tout le monde est heureux de la situation actuelle, pourquoi pas ...Les chiens ont leur vie
En cas d'urgence ce serait une bonne alternative je pense
bisous et merci pour ce sauvetage

----------


## maya87

Je pense que si Malin (Raymonde) n'a pas donné de suite à la proposition de Malandrine c'est qu'elle se démène de son côté pour une solution qui conviendrait mieux aux loulous. Mais Malendrine merci bcp de ton implication.
Il faut rester positif ce sauvetage on va finir par lui trouver une solution, j'ai une grande confiance en Raymonde qui même si elle n'intervient que peut souvent s'implique de tout son coeur.
Un Bisou spécial pour toi Raymonde  ::

----------


## armance

Je n'en doute pas Maya, je pense que c'est rassurant de savoir que cette solution aussi existe au cas où
merci pour votre implication

----------


## flossie

cette vidéo est merveilleuse, ils sont heureux ces loulous et il faut qu'ils le restent et ensemble. Merci à tous et bonne année à vous, je souhaite une famille à ces deux petits coeurs.

----------


## Celyhne

Bonne année à vous et à tous vos poilus  :: 
Merci encore pour votre soutien !

----------


## maya87

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai téléphoné à Claire et nous retournons à Sarlat dimanche 12 février avec Céline et Cédric pour amener de la nourriture et voir les loulous. Claire m'a dit que maintenant Mystère venait près d'eux  ::  Ils connaissent les heures des repas et attendent Claire et Philippe. Mystère a vraiment fait de gros progrès grâce à Philippe et à Claire qui eux-même n'en reviennent pas  :: 
Nous vous ferons des petites photos et surtout on va essayer de vous faire une vidéo si l'on y arrive à moins que Philippe ait eu le temps d'en faire une que l'on téléchargera.
Nous avons eu aussi des nouvelles de Roger qui n'est plus en HP mais en maison de retraite.

Bisous à tous  ::

----------


## candynet

Merci Maya pour ces bonnes nouvelles de Mystère, Manathan et aussi de Roger et surtout merci pour votre fidélité et votre dévouement auprès du duo restant des loulous de Sarlat.

----------


## HYOKO

:: Merci Maya pour ces excellentes nouvelles de Mystère qui se sociabilise grâce à Claire et Philippe. Je croise les doigts pour que Manhattan trouve une famille très vite, puisque que Mystère a déjà sa FA qui l'attend et qu'enfin ces deux magnifiques loulous connaissent le bonheur d'un vrai foyer.
On ne vous remerciera jamais assez Maya de vous occuper d'eux, s'ils sont en vie c'est grâce à vous Maya et aussi Cédric, Céline, Claire et Philippe ::

----------


## poppo

::  ::

----------


## candynet

> Merci Maya pour ces excellentes nouvelles de Mystère qui se sociabilise grâce à Claire et Philippe. Je croise les doigts pour que Manhattan trouve une famille très vite, puisque que Mystère a déjà sa FA qui l'attend et qu'enfin ces deux magnifiques loulous connaissent le bonheur d'un vrai foyer.
> On ne vous remerciera jamais assez Maya de vous occuper d'eux, s'ils sont en vie c'est grâce à vous Maya et aussi Cédric, Céline, Claire et Philippe


Et grace aussi à Malin qui depuis décembre 2009 a tout fait pour que les loulous de Sarlat soient sauvés.

----------


## HYOKO

Malin/Raymonde est la pièce maîtresse de ce magnifique sauvetage :: . Grâce à elle, la quasi totalité des loulous de Sarlat connaissent aujourd'hui le bonheur d'être aimés :: 

Là, je remerciais les personnes qui sont sur le terrain encore et encore, pour sauver Manhattan et Mystère et mettre un terme heureux à ce cauchemar.

----------


## Celyhne

Et oui déjà 2 ans que ce sauvetage a commencé... c'est long mais on est parti de tellement loin !
Je me souviens encore de notre 1ere visite, un cauchemar, une situation d'un autre temps...
Une grosse pensée pour les loulous qui ne sont plus là...
Merci à vous  ::

----------


## armance

Sacré beau boulot

----------


## maya87

COUCOU LES FILLES  :: 

Je viens de téléphoner à Philippe et devinez quoi : Il garde Manathan avec lui (j'avais remarqué que cet adorable loulou l'avait ému)  :: 

Raymonde a de nouveau téléphoné au maire et deux cantonniers sont passés voir les lieux (comme quoi quand on veut obtenir quelque chose et que l'on y met tout son coeur cela finit par payer).
Voilà on arrive bientôt à la fin de ce sauvetage et je n'oublie pas les pauvres loulous qui n'ont pas eu la chance d'être sauvé  :: 

Je n'oublierai jamais cette aventure (même si je suis arrivée en cours de chemin), j'ai rencontré des personnes supers et avec qui je compte bien garder des contacts.

Quand ce sauvetage sera finit j'espère qu'on le fêtera (n'est-ce pas Popoo  :: )

Et un bisou spécial pour Hyoko je suis sûre que tu es une personne formidable comme toutes celles qui nous ont toujours soutenus (et vous ne pouvez pas savoir le cadeau que c'était pour nous de vous savoir impliquées)  :: 

Nous vous donnerons d'autres nouvelles le 12 février et aussi des petites photos et Philippe nous prépare une petite vidéo.

A bientôt

----------


## Daysie433

alors là cette nouvelle est magnifique pour le beau Manathan

je suis cette histoire depuis le début et je suis admirative pour tout ce qui a été fait par vous tous pour sauver ces chiens de la misère où ils étaient, encore une fois merci et bravo

dommage pour les deux petits disparus et celui qui était trop malade pour être sauvé

une très belle histoire grâce à une formidable chaine de solidarité, merci  ::  à tous de tout coeur

----------


## poppo

Je l'avais pressentie :: comment resister au beau Manhattan!! Une superbe nouvelle qui met du baume au coeur après une journée difficile qui n'a toujours pas apporté une solution pour Okay http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...118#post956118

Et oui, on le fêtera le fin de ce sauvetage , tous ensemble j'espère, on trouvera bien un moyen! :: 
Raymonde va être aux anges!!

----------


## maruska

cela fait 2 fois que je relis, mais non, je ne rêve pas! Philippe et Claire  gardent Mannathan!!! Il y  a des soirs bénis et celui-ci en est un!!

C'est tout simplement MERVEILLEUX!! Que dire d'autre à part MERCI! 
Merci à ces tous derniers adoptants, qui cloturent ces adoptions puisque Mystère va avoir sa fa!

Merci à toutes ces bonnes volontés, merci à toute cette chaine de solidarité, merci infiniment à Raymonde et à son grand coeur bien sûr! Qui, en voyant l'état des chiens de ce sauvetage sur les premières images, n'aurait pas été pris d'un grand découragement? Il y en avait tellement à sauver et ils étaient sauvages...et dans un tel état de souffrance!!...

Et ce soir....Pugnacité, persévérance, générosité, entraide....c'est la fin d'une très dure épreuve devenue une  belle histoire où nos petits protégés dorment au chaud et reçoivent de l'amour.

Oui la vie est belle quelques fois!!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## maruska

Malgré mon enthousiasme, je n'oublie pas Timmy et ces frères d'infortune qui eux n'ont pu être sauvés! ::  ::

----------


## armance

quel bel épilogue !!
Tout n'est pas terminé, Mystère doit partir en FA chez Freestyle qui s'est proposée depuis un long moment...Mystère est le moins sociable des 2, du moins avant que ce couple s'en occupe : C' est toujours d'actualité ? 
Il faudra ensuite des adoptants et là on boira encore un coup pour clôturer parfaitement ce sauvetage!
mais commençons déjà par fêter cette adoption!  :: 

Je n'ai pas compris ce que les cantonniers venaient faire dans l'histoire ... Le froid doit ralentir mes neurones ! :Confused:

----------


## maya87

Armance les cantonniers doivent faire un espace d'où Mystère ne pourra pas sortir quand on la capturera, car malgré des doses de médicaments importantes elle risque de courir à travers les bois. C'est donc pour sécuriser les lieux et ne pas la perdre dans la nature.

----------


## Abricotine

Une merveilleuse nouvelle! Je les comprends, comment laisser partir un superbe toutou dont on s'est occupé quotidiennement depuis si longtemps et qui vous fait tant confiance.
Bravo et MERCI à sa famille et à tous ceux qui ont participé en allant sur place à ce sauvetage des toutous de Sarlat et n'abandonnant pas, ne baissant jamais les bras malgré  les difficultés, les angoisses.Et un gros bravo particulier à Malin pour ces loulous.
Reste la belle Mystère mais c'est en bonne voie. Elle sera bientôt en sécurité.

----------


## candynet

Quel bonheur de lire cette merveilleuse nouvelle pour Manathan, savoir qu'il va pouvoir rester dans son environnement, là où il a choisi de vivre.
Merci à Claire et Philippe de tout coeur pour leur accueil et pour tous ces mois, où ils ont veillé sur Mystère et Manathan.
J'espère que Mystère pourra être capturée, stérilisée et qu'elle connaitra elle aussi le bonheur d'un doux foyer.

Un grand merci à Raymonde et à toutes celles qui l'ont aidée fidèlement dans ce sauvetage en se rendant régulièrement sur place.
Sans l'intervention de Raymonde, quelle serait la situation aujourd'hui ?...naissances, maladies, loulous blessés, affamés....

Tout comme toi Maruska, je n'oublie pas Solo, Timmy, Spirale, Bany...nous nous sommes attachés à ces loulous de Sarlat.

Merci à celles qui se rendent encore sur place pour leur fidélité.

----------


## MALIN

*oh ! oui je suis aux anges...quand maya m'a appelé pour m'annoncer la bonne nouvelle j'avais le coeur qui faisait " boum boum" !!!! Sacré sauvetage....de bons et mauvais moments...de belles rencontres....des larmes, des angoisses, des rires, des joies, des découragements, mais nous n'avons pas laché l'affaire !!!! 
Mystère sera stérilisée, vaccinée, pucée et hop le petit colis ira chez freestyle.

Plusieurs contacts avec le maire pour qu'il accepte d'envoyer ses cantonniers pour la mise en place d'un enclos ou de condamner une pièce de la grange avec du grillage afin de capturer mystère...enfin ! c'est d'actualité puisque les cantonniers se sont rendus sur place...
Quand Mystère sera capturée....RASSEMBLEMENT POUR FAIRE PETER LE CHAMPAGNE !!!! et pour fêter aussi ??? tu sais quoi Maya !!! 
Merci Céline, Maya et cédric d'être restés à mes côtés, de ne pas m'avoir laché.....
Merci à toutes les copines de ce post...

*

----------


## Chinooka

Bravo Malin et bravo à toute ton équipe, c'est vraiment un sauvetage hors du commun  ::

----------


## HYOKO

> COUCOU LES FILLES 
> 
> Je viens de téléphoner à Philippe et devinez quoi : Il garde Manathan avec lui (j'avais remarqué que cet adorable loulou l'avait ému) 
> 
> Raymonde a de nouveau téléphoné au maire et deux cantonniers sont passés voir les lieux (comme quoi quand on veut obtenir quelque chose et que l'on y met tout son coeur cela finit par payer).
> Voilà on arrive bientôt à la fin de ce sauvetage et je n'oublie pas les pauvres loulous qui n'ont pas eu la chance d'être sauvé 
> 
> Je n'oublierai jamais cette aventure (même si je suis arrivée en cours de chemin), j'ai rencontré des personnes supers et avec qui je compte bien garder des contacts.
> 
> ...





Oh que je suis heureuse de cette merveilleuse nouvelle !  :: 

Merci, merci, merci Maya :: 

 Bon maintenant je n'arrête pas de pleurer,  en même temps je ris, mon mari me regarde comme si j'étais  ::  

Je vais respirer un bon coup pour me remettre de toutes ces émotions  ::

----------


## Celyhne

Oui nous l'espérions secrétement depuis longtemps sans trop y croire et celà se contrétise enfin !  :: 
Manathan s'était de plus en plus attaché à Claire et Philippe et réciproquement  :: 
Une grosse pensée aux loulous de là bas que l'on n'a pas pu sauvé, je ne les oublierais jamais et j'espère qu'ils sont heureux là haut  :: 
Merci à tous  ::

----------


## HYOKO

Il faut remercier Raymonde (MALIN) qui a été le pilier de ce magnifique sauvetage.

Raymonde, quel est le montant de la cotisation annuelle de ton association ASCC ?  Je sais que tu n'oses jamais demander quoi que ce soit, mais ici on est entre nous.

Voici les coordonnées de ton association :

ASCC
Mme Raymonde Lacourty
Quartier Archus
40200 MIMIZAN

On met le chèque à quel ordre ?

----------


## maruska

Oui, pour continuer d'aider concrètement, on attend de savoir!

----------


## poppo

L'adresse est bonne , l'année dernière la cotisation était de 35,00 mais vous pouvez donner plus, eh les filles! :: Non, sans blaque merci a tous ceux qui pourront aider Raymonde, c'est vrai qu'elle ne demande jamais rien.

D'ailleurs elle organise une brocante au profit de l'asso en mai .....pour ceux qui sont créatif , si vous voulez lui envoyer vos créations pour qu'elle puisse les vendre, cela fera des sous pour les malheureux! ::

----------


## MALIN

Vous êtes adorables les filles...Le montant de la cotisation est de 25 euros....à l'ordre de ASCC....Merci.. :: 

Regardez cette petite chienne....elle est dans un état pitoyable...elle va décliner très vite...et plus de place chez mes fidèles FA...et moi je viens de récupérer 2 chiots de 3 mois qui commencent à reprendre confiance et goût à la vie.....
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-sos-pour-elle

----------


## poppo

Oups!! Je pensais 35,00 , mille excuses :: 

Je cherche pour Kica...

----------


## HYOKO

:: Raymonde, je viens d'envoyer ma cotisation 2012.

Qui me suit ?

----------


## maruska

c'est en préparation! ::

----------


## Michèle B

> D'ailleurs elle organise une brocante au profit de l'asso en mai .....pour ceux qui sont créatif , si vous voulez lui envoyer vos créations pour qu'elle puisse les vendre, cela fera des sous pour les malheureux!


je fais des vêtements au tricot pour les poupées mannequins (Barbie) , j'en ai déjà envoyer (mais trop tard) pour le marché de Noel
j'vais voir pour faire des petits chats en laine

----------


## BOULET60

merci pour manhattan je suis emue pour le loulou c'est merveilleux ce qui lui arrive il ne pouvait rever de meilleure famille
et pour mystere son deveni?????
je veux cotiser pour 2012 pourrais je avoir l'adresse  de l ACSS de Malin Merci

----------


## HYOKO

> merci pour manhattan je suis emue pour le loulou c'est merveilleux ce qui lui arrive il ne pouvait rever de meilleure famille
> et pour mystere son deveni?????
> je veux cotiser pour 2012 pourrais je avoir l'adresse  de l ACSS de Malin Merci


ASCC
Mme Raymonde Lacourty
Quartier Archus
40200 MIMIZAN
 ::

----------


## poppo

> je fais des vêtements au tricot pour les poupées mannequins (Barbie) , j'en ai déjà envoyer (mais trop tard) pour le marché de Noel
> j'vais voir pour faire des petits chats en laine


Merci Michèle! :: 
Breton67 fait des jolies broderies encadrés, je les ai vu : :: 

Je vais essayer de broder aussi mais j'avoue que je n'ai toujours pas commencé car avec Flamme en FA et mes 3 kids suis assez prise.....mais je vais y arriver!!

D'autres créatifs??? ::

----------


## breton67

:: merci pour les jolies popo, 
c est vrai qu en s y mettant toutes un peu on pourra donner uncoup de patte a Malin qui se dévoue et ne demande jamais  ::

----------


## Celyhne

> merci pour manhattan je suis emue pour le loulou c'est merveilleux ce qui lui arrive il ne pouvait rever de meilleure famille
> et pour mystere son deveni?????
> je veux cotiser pour 2012 pourrais je avoir l'adresse de l ACSS de Malin Merci


Mystère est attendue par sa FA, Freestyle  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Très heureuse de ce denouement, merci à toute l'équipe de Malin !
Grosse pensée pour Timmy.

----------


## MALIN

Hyoko j'ai bien reçu ton adhésion à l'association...Merci beaucoup  :: 
Merci Michèle pour tes jolies petits tricots, merci breton67 pour la broderie, tu n'oublies pas de m'appeler quand tu arrives à Marmandes ::

----------


## maya87

Bonjour les filles  :: 

Je viens d'appeler Philippe pour connaître l'Etat des routes sur Sarlat et c'est comme partout il y a bcp de neige et ce serait trop risqué d'y aller dimanche prochain.
Donc nous allons attendre que les caprices de la météo soient finies et nous vous tiendrons au courant de notre prochaine visite.
Sinon les loulous vont bien Philippe a installé la niche afin qu'ils ne souffrent pas du froid.
Je leurs ai transmis tous vos messages de remerciements pour ce qu'ils font et quand on fêtera la fin de ce sauvetage vous aurez sûrement l'occasion de les rencontrer.
Je vous fais de gros bisous à toutes.

Amicalement  :: 

Maya87

----------


## MALIN

*Merci Maya (tu as reçu mon mail ?)

Merci Maruska, j'ai bien reçu ton adhésion et ton don*.. ::

----------


## breton67

juré craché  :: le temps que ma meute se remette du voyage et j appelle 
tenue eboueur ,MALIN ,vu que mes bretons tres calins ne font pas dans la finesse quans ils déboulent pour dire bonjour ::  ::

----------


## maya87

Raymonde je n'ai pas reçu ton mail !!!

----------


## maya87

Bonjour,

Juste un petit mot pour vous dire que nous devrions aller à Sarlat dimanche 25 mars pour voir les loulous et leurs amener des croquettes car même si Claire et Philippe ne nous demande rien, il est normal que nous participions pour la nourriture.
Pour l'instant j'attends confirmation, mais j'ai du mal à les joindre donc je continue à les appeler et je vous tiens au courant.

Bisous à toutes

Valérie

----------


## maya87

J'ai eu Claire au tél ce matin et c'est OK pour le dimanche 25 mars. Donc nous vous donnerons des nouvelles des loulous et prendrons des photos et qui sait peut-être une petite vidéo (si Philippe a eu le temps d'en faire une).

Bisous

----------


## HYOKO

:: Maya

----------


## maruska

oui, merci mille fois Maya! On attend donc les nouvelles! ::

----------


## maya87

Bonsoir les filles  :: 

Nous sommes rentrés de Sarlat où nous avons vu les loulous qui vont bien et qui font des progrès (surtout Manathan car Mystère et plus méfiante avec nous). Quand nous sommes rentrés dans le jardin de Claire et Philippe j'ai aperçu Manathan derrière les buissons, mais le temps que je mette la mais sur l'appareil photo le beau était parti un peu plus loin.
Mais bon on va se rattraper avec les photos et les films  ::  

Le beau Manathan  :: 









Celle-ci je l'adore, il est vraiment superbe  :: 



Manathan que joue avec les cheveux de Claire  :: 



Encore Manathan suivit de sa coure de poules  :: 




Mystère prise de loin  :: 




Et maintenant deux petites vidéos, mais avec le soleil pas facile de les faire. Philippe va en faire d'autres et je vous les mettrais sur le site.








Bisous de la part des "trois mousquetaires"  :: 

Valérie, Cédric et Célhyne

----------


## Chinooka

Manathan et son fan club  ::

----------


## flossie

merci pour ces superbes photos, ils sont beaux ces loulous. Bravo et merci à Claire et Philippe pour leurs bons soins aux deux toutous.

----------


## candynet

Merci pour les photos, vidéos et surtout pour votre visite à ces deux loulous toujours aussi beaux.
Merci aussi à Cécile et Philippe qui continuent de veiller sur Manathan et Mystère.

Pensées pour les autres loulous partis ou disparus.

----------


## armance

Superbes photos de Manathan qu'on peut bien admirer de près !!
Pour Mystère l'affaire va ressembler à d'autre chiens très craintifs comme Balu d'Espagne et d'autres...
Ca parait délicat de les séparer...La situation peut elle rester comme ça encore? Et pour combien de temps? Et Freestyle que dit'elle ?
Merci encore pour ces belles images

----------


## Celyhne

La situation ne peut pas durer éternellement car Mystère n'est toujours pas stérilisée...
Merci de votre soutien et de votre fidélité  ::

----------


## Michèle B

super ces photos et vidéos 

l'enclos pour attraper Mystère n'est pas encore fait ?

----------


## HYOKO

:: Mille fois merci Maya pour ces magnifiques photos et vidéos. Cela me réchauffe le coeur de voir Manhattan et Mystère si heureux.

----------


## poppo

:: et un grand merci aux "trois mousquetaires" ::  ::  Sont beaux les loulous :: et quel joie de voir Manhattan si proche de Claire!

En attendant de pouvoir capturer Mystère .....est ce que Manhattan ne pourrait être castré? Cela éviterais au moins des bébés entre eux deux...

----------


## maya87

Même si on castre Manathan cela ne changera rien car il y a un chien noir qui rode autour de Mystère. Philippe va demander à son maître de le tenir à l'écart pendant les chaleurs de Mystère. Mais il faut encore que le maître soit daccord et qu'il puisse éloigner son chien, donc cela n'est pas gagné mais cela ne coûte rien d'essayer.

----------


## Gaston

Et donner la pilule à la belle, je sais ce n'est pas l'idéal mais, en attendant de pouvoir la capturer, celà pourra éviter les bébés.

En la mettant dans un peu de fromage fondu......... ou une boulette de viande

----------


## Celyhne

> Et donner la pilule à la belle, je sais ce n'est pas l'idéal mais, en attendant de pouvoir la capturer, celà pourra éviter les bébés.
> 
> En la mettant dans un peu de fromage fondu......... ou une boulette de viande


Le problème c'est que pour l'instant Manathan mange avec Mystère et vu qu'il est moins "sauvage" qu'elle il risque de lui piquer rapidement le fromage ou autres... ::

----------


## Gaston

Manathan qui est moins sauvage peut manger plus près des personnes qui s'en occupent et faire une gamelle éloignée spécifique pour Mystère (très peu de croquettes et du fromage) pour ensuite lui laisser le temps de les manger pendant que Manathan est occupé avec sa propre gamelle.
Il existe des pillules à donner une fois par mois, celà vaudrait le coup de tenter la chose. Je sais c'est plus facile de dire que de faire, mais les personnes qui connaissent bien ces loulous auront peut-être l'idée qui permettra de le faire....

En tout cas je suis ce sauvetage depuis le début ne pouvant rien faire (5 chiens à la maison dont 3 en FA et 22 chats dont 20 en FA) 

 ::  ::  à vous toutes, je regarde aussi le post de Chance qui est devenue magnifique et j'ai une pensée pour tous les disparus

----------


## MALIN

MichèleB l'enclos n'est toujous pas fait....j'ai eu le maire au téléphone cette semaine....j'avoue que j'ai perdu patience et que j'ai été un peu brusque avec Mr le Maire....J'ai laissé un message à Philippe et Claire....J'attends qu'on me rappelle....

----------


## MALIN

*Gaston, en ce qui concerne Mystère, j'ai demandé qu'on lui donne la pillule.....mais !!!! il y a toujours des MAIS.....
Merci pour ta fidèlité...

Merci au trio...belles photos....bisous*

----------


## dadache

vous arrivez au bout il ne reste plus que la capture de mystere  maintenant ce n'est plus qu'une question de temps vous y arriverez

----------


## maya87

Coucou Raymonde,

Hier au téléphone j'ai oublier de te donner les coordonnées du Véto de Sarlat. J'ai laissé un message sur ton fixe mais au cas où tu ne l'aurais pas eu les voici :
Dr MAIRESSE : 05 53 31 24 27

Bisous à toi et aux fidèles de ce post  ::

----------


## Michèle B

des nouvelles ?

----------


## Celyhne

Valérie ( Maya 87 ) a eu les voisins de Roger au téléphone il y a quelques jours, les loulous allaient bien  ::

----------


## maya87

On va essayer d'y aller le 19 pour voir où cela en est sur place et en profiter pour leur amener des draps et une cage pour transporter Mystère chez le vétérinaire.

En effet, Claire m'a demandé de me rendre sur place d'ici la fin du mois et si l'on réussi enfin à capturer Mystère je la conduirai chez le vétérinaire, avec qui Raymonde a pris contact.

Bien entendu je vous tiens au courant et j'espère que cette fois ci sera la bonne.

Alors on croise les doigts  ::

----------


## maya87

Petit rappel : le 19 nous serons tous les 3 avec Céline et Cédric et pour la capture vu qu'il faut se libérer un jour de semaine et que je peux le faire je serais donc avec Cédric  :: 

 ::

----------


## Michèle B

on croise les doigts et les chiens (surtout Chançonnette) les pattounes pour le 19 
je souhaite vivement que vous puissiez capturer Mystère

----------


## candynet

Merci pour les nouvelles sur ce post que je suis aussi depuis le début, et bravo pour la fidélité de l'équipe qui n'a jamais abandonné aucun des loulous.

J'espère que Mystère pourra enfin être capturée et stérilisée, afin d'éviter des bébés, mais j'ai un pincement de coeur car je pense au beau Manathan qui va ensuite se retrouver seul, lui qui a connu l'époque de toute la meute. 

Heureusement que Cécile et son mari sont là et s'en occupent, mais j'ai le coeur gros pour lui malgré tout. 
Il ressemble tant à Solo et Timmy !

Merci à tous.

----------


## armance

Idem Candy 
bises

----------


## poppo

Vivement le 19! On croise......

Valerie, je t'ai envoyé plusieurs mp et mails, est ce tu les a eus? J'espère que tu vas bien. :: 

Bisous aussi à toi Celyhne! ::

----------


## Celyhne

> Vivement le 19! On croise......
> 
> Valerie, je t'ai envoyé plusieurs mp et mails, est ce tu les a eus? J'espère que tu vas bien.
> 
> Bisous aussi à toi Celyhne!


Oui on croise tout pour le 19 ! Bizoos à toi aussi  ::  merci à tous pour votre fidélité !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Merci Maya
Ta bannière ne fonctionne pas c'est dommage

----------


## MALIN

*
Comme vous le savez nous nous organisons pour la capture de Mystère...

 Nous avions convenu avec Claire et Philippe de remettre Mystère sur le site. 

Lundi Valérie a reçu un coup de fil de Claire, grande protectrice, pour lui annoncer :
(c'est Valérie qui est en contact régulier avec Elle)

" Pas question de remettre Mystère sur le site....si l'assos ne la récupère pas elle ira à la SPA de Brive...ou elle sera endormie "

"Et nous ne pouvons plus garder Mannathan...".

Ils s'étaient engagés pour Mannathan....Bref ! c'est vraiment désolant.

Valérie m'a de suite appelé, la pauvre elle était anéantie et moi très en colère....ainsi que Cécile.

Voilà les dernières nouvelles des petits museaux de Sarlat.....

SACHEZ QUE L'ASSOS NE LAISSERA PAS TOMBER MANNATHAN ET MYSTERE...
Merci pour votre fidèlité.*

----------


## maya87

Petit message pour popoo,

Je n'ai pas reçu de messages de toi depuis le 27 mars ?

As-tu reçu les photos du "bébé" que je t'avais envoyé ?

Et pour toutes les personnes qui suivent ce sauvetage, c'est vrai que lundi j'étais sur les nerfs car je ne m'attendais pas à être lâchée de cette façon. J'avais prévenu Claire qu'on laisserai Mystère sur le site en attendant que sa FA la récupère et elle était d'accord.
Alors vous imaginez la panique ! Quand à Manathan on s'y attendait, j'avais tenté à plusieurs reprises de convaincre Philippe de le garder car on n'avait personne pour lui, mais bon j'ai fais ce que j'ai pu. Maintenant on va se battre pour ces deux loulous, j'ai confiance en Raymonde et je serais tjrs là si besoin de covoit ou autre. Je me suis engagée à finir ce sauvetage et je n'ai qu'une parole.
Merci Raymonde de m'avoir rassurée et ce sauvetage c'est à toi qu'on le doit.

Bisous à toutes

Valérie/Maya87

----------


## poppo

Message pour Maya : je t'ai envoyé un mp le 27/03 et je viens de voir que tu ne l'as pas lu (?) ainsi que 2 mails lequels je viens de te les renvoyer....regarde dans tes spams peut être?
Gros bisous!

----------


## dadache

en dehors de fa ou d'adoptant de quoi avez vous besoin? pour bien cibler l'aide qu'on pourrait vous apporter

----------


## candynet

Je comprends ton désarroi Maya. J'ai moi même eu beaucoup de peine en lisant que Philippe et Claire ne garderaient pas Manathan et que Mystère risquait d'aller à la SPA et d'être endormie. 
J'espère qu'une solution sera trouvée pour ces deux loulous, bien que ce ne soit pas évident de les soustraire à leur environnement.
Je voudrais vous remercier de tout ce que vous avez fait pour ce sauvetage, vous, Malin et son équipe, grace à vous tous la plupart des chiens ont aujourd'hui une vie heureuse, et se sont adaptés à leur famille, on croise tout pour qu'il en soit de même pour Manathan et Mystère.
Merci aussi à Claire et Philippe qui ont assuré jusqu'à maintenant, dommage pour Manathan qui avait donné sa confiance à Philippe.

Pensées pour Solo et Timmy.

----------


## candynet

Peut être faudrait-il voir avec Malin pour remettre le sujet dans une autre rubrique ? car il est dans les Adoptés et sortis d'affaire.

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai dû me tromper mais je croyais qu'ils gardaient Manathan définitivement ?

----------


## poppo

C'est ce qu'on pensait tous mais non, ils ne le garderont pas......... ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

leur décision de ne pas garder Manhatan est personnelle ou vient de Manhattan elle même?? D'un comportement ????
Oui Malin tu devrais créer un nouveau post même car celui-ci a 19 pages (en mettant ce lien) et demander peut être une nouvelle bannière pour les deux

M...e pour ces deux chiens

----------


## Celyhne

oui notre priorité est de trouver une FA ou adoption adoptée à ces loulous, c'est malheureusement le + compliqué à faire  :: 
pour une éventuelle aide matérielle qui faut contacter Malin / Raymonde  :: 
personnelement je ne pense pas que le comportement de Manathan soit en cause, ce n'est certes pas un chien "classique" mais ça ils le savaient depuis le début...et il a énormement progressé
bref le brusque changement reste un mystère !
merci de tout coeur pour votre aide  ::

----------


## Abricotine

Que dire de plus!!!!! C'est navrant et fort triste!
Il va falloir trouver une solution pour ces deux loulous et je pense à Malin qui doit se faire un sang d'encre.

----------


## candynet

Bonsoir,
Des nouvelles ? 
Est-ce que la capture de Mystère qui devait avoir lieu aujourd'hui a pu se faire, ou est-ce remis à une autre date ?
Et Manathan ?
Claire et Philippe continuent-ils toujours à nourrire les deux loulous ?

----------


## Celyhne

La tentative de capture de Mystère n'a pas eu encore lieu mais une date sera fixée très bientôt car il y a toute une "logistique" à organiser derrière...
Manathan devra également être capturé mais probablement pas en même temps.
Bref la décision de Philippe et Claire change tout et tout doit être solutionné rapidement ... mais ils continuent de nourrir les loulous pour l'instant.

----------


## maya87

Coucou les filles  :: 

Je viens vous donner des nouvelles des loulous, ils vont bien et son bien dodus maintenant qu'ils sont nourris tous les jours avec une nourriture saine (quand on se rappelle ce que leurs donnait Roger !).

J'ai eu Claire au téléphone et la capture est prévu le mercredi 6 juin.

Je vous explique :

Philippe va essayer de le capturer la veille et faire pression sur la mairie afin d'avoir des cantonniers et comme ils ont un ami pompier qui est un peu plus expérimenté, il va le contacter pour savoir s'il peut se libérer ce jour là.

Par contre Mystère rentre bien dans la pièce de vie pour récupérer son os mais elle file tout de suite après avoir récupérer l'os. Donc Philippe va essayer de trouver un système, Claire m'a parler d'attacher une ficelle à la porte pour qu'elle n'ait pas le temps de sortir.

Il me téléphonera pour me dire si la capture est réussie (ce que je souhaite de tout coeur) et si c'est le cas on part le lendemain matin avec Cédric pour récupérer la Miss et la remettre à Raymonde. Pour qu'elle ne soit pas trop stressée pendant le voyage je lui mettrais du calmivet dans une boulette de viande. Car vu que le voyage sera long même si cela ne l'endort pas on espère que ça la détendra.

Bon cette fois ci on y croit et on croise les doigts !

Il ne reste plus que mettre au point la remise de la puce à Raymonde, mais ce n'est qu'un détail car ce qui compte s'est de récupérer Mystère après on aura fait le plus dur.

Je vous remercie toutes pour votre soutien et votre intérêt pour ces loulous et de vous savoir derrière nous est très important, cela nous touche bcp de savoir que vous soutenez ce sauvetage particulièrement long.

Cédric et moi on vous envoie pleins de gros bisous  ::

----------


## maruska

c'est nous toutes qui vous suivons sur le post qui vous remercions pour tous ces allers venues, et cette dernière tentative pour récupérer Mystère  qui n'est pas si facile et demande beaucoup de patience et d'organisation.

On croise tout bien sûr et encore merci à tous les deux,pour toute cette énergie et cette bonne volonté pour aider ces toutous.  ::

----------


## HYOKO

> c'est nous toutes qui vous suivons sur le post qui vous remercions pour tous ces allers venues, et cette dernière tentative pour récupérer Mystère  qui n'est pas si facile et demande beaucoup de patience et d'organisation.
> 
> On croise tout bien sûr et encore merci à tous les deux,pour toute cette énergie et cette bonne volonté pour aider ces toutous.


Tout est dit, je n'ai rien à rajouter. Je vous embrasse très fort Maya et Cédric pour tout ce que vous faites.

----------


## MALIN

Je rencontre mon amie Monique demain....nous allons discuter de MANNATHAN....Monique doit se rendre en Dordogne le 30/5....Ce serait super si elle pouvait récupérer Mannathan ....A voir avec Claire et Philippe pour la capture...

----------


## MALIN

Réponse de Mme Claire au téléphone "Oh! pour le moment c'est Mystère, nous verrons plus tard pour Mannathan..."

Impossible d'insister pour ne pas la heurter car notre insitance pourrait la froisser....

Une fois sur place Monique va essayer de négocier la capture de MANNATHAN le 6 juin, ce serait super de ramener les deux chouchous ensemble...
Je rappelle qu'il y a que Philippe qui peut les faire rentrer dans la pièce de vie....donc nous sommes dépendantes de Philippe...

Donc mercredi Monique déposera uniquement mon varikanel pour la capture de Mystère...

----------


## astarteisis

Nous sommes le 7 juin Des nouvelles SVP Merci ::

----------


## maya87

La capture des loulous a du être reportée car les cantonniers sont venus réparer la porte de la pièce de vie (grâce à l'intervention de Monique l'amie de Raymonde qui était sur place ces derniers jours). Mais depuis Mystère se méfie et ne s'approche pas trop de la porte. Donc Philippe va à nouveau l'habituer à entrer dans la pièce de vie et quand elle verra qu'il n'y a plus de "danger" elle reviendra petit à petit.
Donc on attend de voir comment cela va se passer et on vous tiens au courant. 
Je vais contacter Raymonde ce week-end pour en savoir un peu plus.

 ::

----------


## poppo

Merci a Monique et a vous tous, les filles! ::

----------


## Celyhne

et oui il faut redonner confiance à Mystère, la venue des cantoniers toute une matinée l'a un peu perturbé !
c'est une question de jours à mon avis ...
merci à tous !

----------


## lolotte1410

Des nouvelles des loulous?

----------


## MALIN

Comme vous a expliqué Maya, le fait que le cantonnier soit resté toute une matinée à réparer la porte de la pièce de vie...Mystère est devenue méfiante et elle ne veut plus rentrer dans la pièce de vie....Philippe doit lui redonner confiance...
Nous attendons l'appel de Philippe....

Ce qui est certain, c'est que Mystère et Mannathan seront capturés en même temps... ::

----------


## lolotte1410

ils ont des FA qui les attendent?

----------


## poppo

Non , FA toujours recherché mais on a une solution d'urgence.

Triste quand même qu'ils doivent quitter cet espace de liberté mais on n'a plus le choix.... ::

----------


## astarteisis

où en est-on svp ? Je suis son post depuis le début :: Merci

----------


## Celyhne

Une capture sera programmée pour les 2 loulous dans les semaines qui viennent, le temps que la "logistique" finisse de se mettre en place ( véto, pompiers...), vous aurez donc bientôt des nouvelles + précises  ::

----------


## MALIN

*Ca y est tout est clôturé !!!! Avec Monique nous partons pour Sarlat Mercredi 18/7 en fin d'après-midi (400 kms), nous avons réservé une chambre d'hôtel...Capture avec pompiers et véto de M et M le jeudi 19/7......nous repartons avec les loulous pour les déposer chez le véto de Mont de Marsan pour la stérilisation et castration....Je récupère les loulous Vendredi 20/7 pour les ramener à la maison....Ils seront dans une chambre pour toutou !!!!! ensuite il faudra que je passe beaucoup de temps avec eux pour les sociabiliser....Je garde espoir....nous avons l'exemple de Scarlette, Bonny, Chance, Sirène et notre petite Fanny....
Photos prises par Monique lors de sa dernière visite...

*

----------


## flossie

bon courage à vous, mes pensées vous accompagneront. Je croise les doigts pour la capture des ces deux loulous.

----------


## Daysie433

merci malin et courage pour la suite en espérant que tout se passera bien merci de tout ce que vous faites tous pour eux  ::

----------


## armance

Ce qui est bien c'est qu'ils soient ensemble dans un premier temps!
On suit ça de près et si besoin n'hésitez pas à faire un appel aux dons pour cette opération
bises

----------


## HYOKO

Raymonde, dis-nous combien cela va coûter pour stériliser Mystère et Manhattan.

----------


## Michèle B

nous attendons avec impatience le 19

on croisera fort les doigts et Chançonnette les pattounes

----------


## Celyhne

On croise les pattes pour le 19 !!! 
Une page va ( enfin !!! ) se tourner pour les loulous qui restent sur place...
Un grand merci à Raymonde sans qui rien n'aurait été possible...  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

On croise

Merci Malin pour ce sauvetage magnifique et qui dure!!!

----------


## MALIN

oh ! oui Marathonman un sauvetage qui restera ancrer dans nos coeurs et qui a duré dans le temps !!!! croisons très fort les doigts pour que tout se passe comme prévu....
Ma petite Périgourdine, dine !!! merci à toi...
Hyoko pour la stérilisation de Mystère 160 euros, car d'après Philippe elle attend des BB....pour la castration 70 euros jusqu'à 20 kl...
bises

----------


## maruska

j'envoie mon chèque pour la participation aux frais de stérilisation de Mannathan et de cette pauvre Mystère qui attend encore des bébés! C'est déjà tellement réconfortant de savoir que tu vas les garder un moment Malin afin d'essayer de les sociabiliser!! Tout en restant raisonnables et en sachant qu'il y aura beaucoup de travail pour y arriver pourquoi ne se comporteraient-ils pas comme tous nos petits rescapés de ce sauvetage. L' ::  peut faire des miracles et la patience aussi!

----------


## armance

Pour aider on envoie à qui et où?
merci

----------


## HYOKO

Raymonde, je t'envoie 40  aujourd'hui.

Pour ceux qui veulent participer à ce sauvetage, voici l'adresse car MALIN (Raymonde) n'ose jamais rien demander :

A.S.C.C
Raymonde LACOURTY
Quartier ARCHUS
40200 MIMIZAN

----------


## armance

OK idem Hyoko ça part demain

----------


## breton67

Malin j envoie un ti quelque chose également  ::

----------


## carrie

Bon courage pour cette dernière ligne droite !! Un gros bisous aux potes à Timy et un immense bravo pour ce sauvetage  ::

----------


## MALIN

Merci Hyoko....j'ai bien reçu ta participation pour la stérilisation du duo ....Tu es adorable... :: 
Merci les filles pour votre proposition d'aide (Breton67, Maruska et Armance)... ::

----------


## candynet

Bonne chance à vous tous pour la capture des deux loulous, et bonne chance aussi aux deux loulous qui vont devoir changer d'environnement, mais c'est la seule solution pour les sauver, bientôt la période de chasse, puis l'hiver......
On pense à Solo et Timmy.

Je t'envoie également une petite participation Malin pour aider pour les soins de ces deux derniers amours de Sarlat, encore un grand merci à toi pour avoir conduit ce sauvetage depuis si longtemps sans jamais baisser les bras, et un gros merci aussi à toute l'équipe qui se rend sur place pour aider, ainsi qu'à Philippe et son épouse pour avoir pris soin des loulous durant les mois passés.

----------


## MALIN

Candynet ::

----------


## maya87

Bonne chance les filles pour cette dernière capture  :: ... Ce sauvetage nous aura laissé à tous un profond souvenir. Ce fut pour moi une belle aventure humaine et ce grand élan de solidarité autour des loulous de Sarlat jamais je ne l'oublierai. Comme les personnes merveilleuses que nous avons rencontré et que nous espérons revoir (peut-être sur un autre sauvetage).
En tout cas Raymonde tu sais qu'avec Cédric nous répondrons tjrs présents si tu as besoin (je t'appelle en fin de semaine quand tu auras un peu soufflé et bien sûr avec Cédric on participera aux frais pour ces loulous qu'on a appris à aimer au fil des mois). 
Voilà je ne peux pas m'empêcher d'être nostalgique en même temps qu'heureuse pour ce dénouement qu'on a tant attendu. Ceux qui me connaisse un peu ne seront pas étonné c'est mon côté "nostalgique".
Vous toutes que nous avons croisé que ce soit sur le terrain ou sur la toile, j'espère un jour qu'on pourra fêter dignement cet admirable sauvetage.
Et encore merci Raymonde d'avoir fait que cela soit possible  :: 

Bisous à toutes et on attends avec impatience des nouvelles de cette dernière capture

Valérie et Cédric

----------


## bb38

Pleins d'ondes positives pour demain,
et on attends les bonnes nouvelles ....

----------


## HYOKO

Merci mille fois maya et Cédric qui avez tant donné sur ce sauvetage en apportant de la nourriture et des couvertures à ces pauvres loulous qui vivaient dans cette horrible grange. Cela fait plus de 2 ans 1/2 que les loulous ont été découverts dans les sordides conditions que l'on sait et vous vous êtes battus aux côtés de Raymonde pour les sauver un à un.
Merci de tout mon cur Maya et Cédric.

----------


## maya87

Merci Hyoko pour ces gentilles paroles et nous n'oublions pas Céline qui nous a fait découvrir les loulous de Sarlat sur le terrain et que nous retrouvions tjrs avec plaisir lors de nos déplacements.
De toute façon que ce soit sur le terrain, avec des dons, des encouragements... nous avons formé une belle chaîne de solidarité et ça je ne l'oublierai jamais  ::

----------


## poppo

Bonnes ondes envoyés.... ::

----------


## candynet

Bonne route à vous tous pour demain.
En pensées avec vous et plein d'ondes positives.
Merci à tous ceux qui participent à ce sauvetage aux côtés de Malin.

----------


## maruska

oui, bonne route Raymonde et monique, merci à Maya et Cedric et à toute cette chaine de bonne volonté. Mais le pb ne sera pas tout à fait réglé pour autant! Bien qu'ayant la grande chance d'être accueillis chez Malin, encore faudra-t-il arriver à sociabiliser M. et M.! Mais vivons au jour le jour.... ::  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je suis très loin mais toutes mes pensées seront auprès de celles et ceux qui participeront à ce dernier sauvetage de Sarlat !!!

Bravo pour tout le magnifique travail que vous avez accompli depuis tellement longtemps. Bravo pour votre patience et votre persévérance à tous, bravo pour tous vos efforts sans jamais vous décourager. Chapeau bas à Raymonde et à toute son équipe   ::

----------


## candynet

Quelqu'un a-t-il eu des nouvelles ?
J'espère que tout s'est bien passé.
Malin doit être fatiguée de sa journée, les kilomètres, les émotions, elle ne viendra peut être pas donner de nouvelles ce soir.

----------


## poppo

J'ai eu Raymonde avant le départ. La capture est prévu pour demain matin. Croisons!

----------


## maruska

PREMIERES NOUVELLES DE LA CAPTURE DE M. et M. : OPERATION REUSSIE.

Philippe les a enfermés toute la nuit  dans la pièce de vie. Ce matin les pompiers  (avec, en plus, un pompier véto bénévole) les ont capturé au lasso. Ils sont maintenant enfermés dans les varikanels avec un drap sur les cages. Ils sont silencieux. Mystère d'après Raymonde est toute petite et Manathan semble avoir les yeux tristes et humides.

Un petit café....et Raymonde et Monique repartaient direction véto à Mt de Marsan!

Seul hic au tableau, les fêtes de la Madeleine qui entravent la circulation (rues barrées dans tout le centre ville) ce qui rend l'accès chez le véto assez difficile....

Croisons toutes les doigts.... BONNE ROUTE à Raymonde et Monique!!  ::  ::

----------


## armance

Un soulagement en même temps qu'un pincement au coeur....!!
Quitter l'endroit où ils ont toujours vécu libres, doivent pas en mener large... Mais ils ne savent pas qu'ils vont vers du mieux, sécurisé et Malin a du métier
Attendons de leurs nouvelles

----------


## Daysie433

bravo et espérons qu'ils ne seront pas trop traumatisés mais c'est une étape obligée vers la route du bonheur pour eux  ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Oh oui quel soulagement!!
Je guettais des nouvelles, je pense que le plus dur est fait.
Il reste le long travail de Raymonde pour les sociabiliser, mais quand on voit Bonny et Chance maintenant
on ne peut être que confiant.
Bon retour à toutes les deux.* ::

----------


## Celyhne

enfinnnnnnnnnnn !!!!!
oui je resens également un pincement au coeur mais Mystère surtout ne pouvait plus rester sur place en ayant plusieurs portées par an !!!
bravo à Raymonde, Monique, Philippe et Claire et aux pompiers d'avoir accepté d'intervenir !!!
sans eux je me demande comment on aura pu avoir la puce.... !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

beaucoup d'émotions sur ce sauvetage
Le plus dur risque peut être à venir Mais j'ai confiance en MALIN
Bravo et on attend les nouvelles

----------


## poppo

Soulagé et triste en même temps..... ::  :: 

C'est certain, un autre travail commencera à partir de demain, ce sera longue ....toute confiance en Raymonde  ::

----------


## candynet

Comme vous tous, soulagée et triste.
Triste de savoir que les loulous ne gambaderont plus en toute liberté, et soulagée qu'ils ne leur soit rien arrivé de facheux durant tous ces mois derniers et durant la capture.
Merci à Raymonde qui s'est tant investie dans ce sauvetage, elle aussi doit être triste de les avoir privés de leur liberté, mais comment fermer les yeux sur ces deux loulous qui restaient là bas, qui pouvaient se reproduire et donner à nouveau vie à des petiots qui auraient encore souffert, et puis qui aurait assurer leur nourriture, leur sécurité avec la chasse...et tous les dangers ?
Bien sûr que les premiers jours, je dirais même le premier mois va être dur pour ces deux "aventuriers", mais Chance, Bonny, Scarlett, Sirène, Pitchoune ont réussi à se faire à une vie entourée de l'amour des humains, alors pourquoi pas Mystère et Manathan ? 
Bon retour Raymonde et Monique et merci à ceux qui les ont aidé encore ce jour.

----------


## maya87

Bravo à vous tous Raymonde et Monique, sans oublier Philippe et l'équipe de pompiers sans qui cela n'aurait pu se faire  :: 

Comme beaucoup d'entre-vous je suis partagé entre le pincement au coeur et le bonheur de savoir ces deux loulous entre de bonne mains  :: . Maintenant un travail de socialisation attends nos loulous mais j'ai une grande confiance en Raymonde, si quelqu'un peut y arriver c'est bien elle  :: . Et voilà la fin d'une grande aventure pleine d'amour et d'espoir, une aventure que nous n'oublieront pas car beaucoup d'émotion  :: 

Valérie et Cédric

----------


## Chinooka

On ne peut que ressentir beaucoup d'émotion en lisant les nouvelles.

Je pense qu'avec Raymonde, ils se sentiront tout à fait en confiance même si ça risque de prendre du temps. Une nouvelle vie de bonheur s'ouvre à eux, je la leur souhaite très heureuse et très longue  :: 

Encore bravo à tous !!!

----------


## HYOKO

Ouf !!! Ils sont sauvés  :: 
C'est le bonheur qui les attend maintenant, ils vont enfin connaître les caresses :: 
Raymonde va les dorloter.
On s'habitue très vite aux bonnes choses, comme peuvent en témoigner tous les loulous sauvés de Sarlat qui ne regrettent vraiment pas leur liberté d'autrefois ! ::

----------


## momo

Comme tout le monde...petit pincement au coeur mais le meilleur reste à venir pour ces 2 derniers loulous de Sarlat!!!
Merci à toutes les personnes qui ont ete là du début jusqu à aujourd hui.
Malin,tu as du boulot...mais je sais que tu vas encore faire des miracles  ::

----------


## Michèle B

très bonne nouvelle, Mystère  et Manathan  seront enfin en sécurité 
ils ne pourrons plus courir à leur guise dans leurs champs mais ils connaitront le bonheur d'un foyer 

merci à toutes les personnes sur place pour leur capture

----------


## alison1383

Nos deux loulous dorment au chaud ce soir a la clinique, Raymonde et Monique ont fait bonne route et elles me les ont déposé cet apres midi. ils sont sage et tres calme. Demain ils seront opéré, soignés et pourront repartir chez Raymonde en convalescence. 
ça me fait bizzare de revoir la maman de mon Bo.

----------


## MALIN

Hello les amis !

Nous nous sommes rendues ce matin chez Roger à 8h30....
Les pompiers, Philippe et l'adjoint au Maire étaient déjà sur place....Les loulous déjà capturés et installés dans les kennels.
Ils ont été attrapés avec le lasso, Mystère a été blessée à la bouche...

Beaucoup d'émotion ...une grange vide, sans vie, sans poilus...Je suis restée un moment figée devant la grange...et j'ai pensé à tous ces moments vécus sur ce sauvetage, des moments de joie, de déception, d'incertitude et de tristesse...

Les pompiers ont chargé les deux kennels dans la voiture.......Si vous aviez vu les regards de M & M, ce mélange de tristesse, d'angoisse, de peur...avec Monique nous avions des bouffées de "mal être".... C'est terrible ....Enfin ! pas le choix....

Durant tout le trajet les loulous n'ont pas bougé, ils ont été sage comme des images...aucune agressivité...pas d'aboiements...Incroyable !

Nos deux loulous ont été déposés chez le véto vers 15 heures....accueillis par Kareen, elle va bien s'en occuper.
J'ai signalé qu'ils étaient  :
                                           envahis pas les tiques
qu'il fallait :        contrôler la bouche de Mystère
                                           contrôler les oreilles et les dents
                                           mettre pipettes advocate
                                           mettre collier (médaille ASCC+médaille puce)
                                           castration et stérilisation
                                           puce électronique.

Je récupère les loulous demain.... comme j'ai dit à Maruska "on verra au jour le jour !!!"

_Par contre ! je suis heureuse de vous dire "SARLAT CLOTURE" ouf ! et ouf et encore ouf !!!

Armance, Maruska, Candynet j'ai bien reçu vos chèques....Vous êtes

_
Merci à Maya et à sa moitié ! à Célyhne notre petite périgoudine dine !!! et à vous tous pour votre soutien, votre fidèlité, et votre aide financière...
Comme dit Maya, grace à ce sauvetage nous avons fait de belles rencontres réelles et virtuelles.

Monique heureusement que tu es là....près de moi....toujours prête à me suivre et à m'aider sur le terrain...Merci pour tout.. :: 

Demain des nouvelles des petits Landais !!! Eh ! oui des Mimizanais....Ils auront une belle chambre, corbeilles douillettes, bonnes gamelles, vermifuge !! et ma présence !!!! Quand le moment sera venu ils pourront s'éclater sur 2 hectares de terrain, se reposer à l'ombre des chênes ou des bambous...se tremper les patounes dans le ruisseau....Ils vont retrouver leur pote Scarlette....J'espère que tout se passera bien...

Bisous

----------


## MALIN

Merci Karen pour les nouvelles des loulous....Bo ressemble à sa maman Mystère...
Encore une fois tu as fait un beau travail avec tous les BB de Sarlat.... ::

----------


## maya87

Merci Raymonde  :: 

J'ai confiance en toi et ton amour des animaux et ta patience seront un réconfort pour M & M  ::

----------


## alison1383

> Merci Karen pour les nouvelles des loulous....Bo ressemble à sa maman Mystère...
> Encore une fois tu as fait un beau travail avec tous les BB de Sarlat....


Merci Raymonde de m avoir fait confiance pour nos bébés  ::  moi aussi ça m a fait bizzare cet apres midi de dire ça y est c est fini ce sauvetage. J allais souvent leur parler, j ai préparé les collier et je t appel demain en fin de matinée pour les nouvelles  :Smile: 

Manathan


Mystere (vraiment un gros air de famille avec mon Bo)

----------


## poppo

Je trouve que Mystère a le même regard que Scarlet au début....et Manhattan me fait tellement penser a Solo et Timmy....

Merci Raymonde et Monique d'avoir fait ce dernier voyage pour les loulous, ils vont manquer a Maya, Cedric et Celyhne d'une certaine façon.....Philippe aussi a du avoir un pincement au coeur.....

Repose toi Raymonde, tes protégés sont enfin à l'abri, vivement demain que tu les récupères ::

----------


## candynet

Merci Malin, Monique, Maya et sa moitié, Célyhne, Alison, Philippe et Claire, et tous ceux qui ont participé à ce sauvetage depuis décembre 2009, quel dommage que le post initial du début du sauvetage ne soit plus sur le site, Rescue ayant changé d'hébergeur.

Merci Alison pour ces très belles photos de Mystère et Manathan, c'est la première fois qu'on les voit de si près, à cette heure ci de la nuit j'espère que les loulous dorment, malgré l'angoisse qui doit être en eux, mais quel bonheur de savoir qu'ils vont gouter à la tranquilité chez toi Malin, toi qui n'a jamais abandonné ce dur sauvetage, fidèle jusqu'au bout à ces poilus en souffrance.
Tu nous donneras des nouvelles de ces deux z'amours.

@Poppo : oui en voyant Manathan, on revoit les airs de Solo et Timmy, Manathan le seul male restant de ce sauvetage, lui qui au début était celui qui se laissait le moins approcher, va pouvoir connaitre la sécurité, les caresses, manger à sa faim.

Et Mystère, elle a l'air toute petite, beaucoup de bonheur à elle aussi.

----------


## Daysie433

super sauvetage merci malin et tous ceux qui ont participé.......oh le regard de ces loulous est si profond et sérieux ça prend aux tripes ::  ils sont magnifiques tous les deux.

----------


## maruska

oh! le regard de ces chiens!........remplis de désespoir, d'incompréhension....Ils ne se doutent pas bien sûr, que c'est pour leur bien, pour qu'ils aient droit enfin eux aussi au bonheur! Je ne les avais jamais vus de si près et je les trouve très beaux!

Un grand coup de chapeau à Raymonde et Monique pour cette parfaite organisation du sauvetage au détail près qui a permis d' aboutir!!Ce n'était pas vraiment gagné d'avance! C'était impressionnant quand on pense aux moyens mis en oeuvre!!

Au fond de mon coeur, je pense qu'ils arriveront à s'adapter à leur nouvelle vie, même s'il faudra du temps. Et tant pis pour leur liberté perdue....une famille et beaucoup d'amour seront tellement plus rassurant pour eux!! :: 

MERCIIIIIIIIIIII

----------


## Michèle B

merci pour les photos , mais quel regard , ça fait mal au coeur 
dans quelques temps ils seront plus ouvert, et verront que personne ne veut leur faire du mal bien au contraire 
Mystère semble petite 
je m'impatiente de les suivre chez Malin,

----------


## HYOKO

La stérilisation des deux loulous s'est-elle bien passée ? Quelqu'un a t'il des nouvelles ?

----------


## candynet

> La stérilisation des deux loulous s'est-elle bien passée ? Quelqu'un a t'il des nouvelles ?


Idem Hyoko, je  guette les nouvelles, j'espère que tout va bien.

----------


## alison1383

tout c est bien passé Raymonde vous donnera des nouvelles, des qu elle aura installé confortablement nos 2 petits protégés  :Smile:

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Voici quelques photos de la fin du sauvetage des loulous de Sarlat.
Malin viendra vous en dire plus.....
( Je suis désolée la chronologie n'y est pas )






*

----------


## walibi

je guette aussi de loin ne pouvant rien faire faute de moyen faute d'être près de vous............mais je lis et suis tellement admirative de votre dévouement, de votre ténacité !!!!!!

bravo à toutes et tous !!!!!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Ces pompiers en plus des sauveuses du début sont merveilleux... et puis quelle chance de trouver des gens aussi dévoués  :: 

Bon, j'en ai marre de répéter toujours la même chose comme un perroquet donc je le dis une dernière fois (  ::  ) : BRAVO à Raymonde et à toute son équipe ! Toujours là dans la patience et la persévérance, c'est très rare de rencontrer des gens comme vous  :: 

Je suis très fière de vous connaître tous par forum interposé et d'être une amie de Raymonde que j'apprécie énormément  ::

----------


## armance

On attend avec impatience d'avoir des nouvelles de Malin qui ne doit pas chômer avec ses deux nouveaux locataires qui doivent bien se demander ce qu'on leur fait !!
Extraits de leur habitat de toujours, mis en voiture, aménés chez véto, stérilisés je crois dans la foulée puis arrivés chez Malin ...doivent pas être fiers les 2 M !
A++

----------


## HYOKO

:: Maintenant que Manhattan et Mystère sont hors de danger, c'est Raymonde (MALIN) qui va les prendre en charge à 100%.

Je propose donc à tous ceux et celles qui désirent l'aider, de participer financièrement au suivi de ce sauvetage, sous forme de parrainage par exemple.

Si quelques uns (unes) d'entre nous donnaient quelque chose régulièrement, cela soulagerait énormément Raymonde pour la nourriture et les soins des deux loulous. Car elle va avoir un immense travail de sociabilisation à faire, et cela risque de durer longtemps.

De notre côté, ils deviendraient un peu nos "filleuls". :: 

Pour ma part, j'ai décidé d'envoyer 20  tous les mois, à partir d'aujourd'hui  ::  

Car n'oubliez pas, Raymonde n'osera jamais rien nous demander pour l'aider financièrement. :: 

Je pense qu'elle mérite largement qu'on l'aide après tout ce qu'elle a fait pour ce sauvetage de Sarlat, et tout le travail qui l'attend  :: 

Je rappelle les coordonnées de MALIN :

ASCC
Raymonde LACOURTY
Quartier ARCHUS
40200 MIMIZAN

Merci d'avance ::

----------


## MALIN

Un grand merci a notre gentil vétérinaire de Mont de Marsan le Dr Marot, qui a toujours été présent et disponible pour les loulous de Sarlat.
Total TTC de la facture : 329.52 euros
ovariohysterect. (gestante de 3 semaines) 117.68 euros HT
castration                                                  52.68 euros HT
2 identifications puce                                  77.26 euros HT
Milbemax vermifuge                                     8.95 euros HT
2 pipettes advocate                                    18.95 euros HT

TVA : 54.00 euros

Mannathan estimé à 3 ans et Mystère 5 ans 1/2. Les dents de Mystère sont usées, Mannathan a de très belles dents. Les oreilles ok, par contre ils sont blindés de puces !!!! Mystère a été trés coopérante, Mannathan a essayé de mordre par peur..
Monique a récupéré les loulous à 16h30....nous nous sommes données RDV à Morcenx (moitié chemin).
Je suis arrivée à la maison vers 18 heures, j'ai déposé les kennels dans une chambre pour toutou et j'ai ouvert les portes des kennels...
Mystère un regard doux, Mannathan il tremblait... ::  Je suis allée les voir plusieurs fois ...

Ce matin choupinette était dans sa corbeille bien intallée, Mannathan couché sur le carrelage près de la corbeille à Mystère. A chaque fois que je rentre dans la chambre Mannathan tremble ++++++
Ils n'ont pas touché à leur gamelle.
Je vais prendre des photos...que je mettrais sur le post ce soir (enfin ! si mon ordi veut bien !!!)

Ma petite breton67 j'ai bien reçu ta participation :: 

Hyoko tu es adorable ::  Tu veux être la Ma Reine ! de Mannathan ou Mystère ?

 ::

----------


## Michèle B

Mystère n'est pas  donc pas une sauvage , pauvre Mannathan
qu'ils n'aient pas manger c'est tout à fait normal , le changement, la peur, crainte..., ils feront comme Chançonnette ils  mangeront la nuit 
dommage que je sois si  loin , je serai  bien venue  t'aider 
 oh là là ça me donne envie de recommencer l'aventure avec Mystère

----------


## Michèle B

HYOKO désolée je ne peux pas participer financièrement, j'ai  toujours Chance en FA

----------


## maruska

Je suis si soulagée et heureuse que Raymonde les prenne "sous son aile"! comme Hyoko, je'enverrai 20 € tous les mois. Si, en plus Michèle B. s'impliquait pour aider Mystère à évoluer..... quand on voit la petite beauté qu'est devenue Chance!.....beaucoup d'espoirs seraient permis pour ces toutous!..... ::

----------


## MALIN

Maruska ma belle hélène!!! Merci ::

----------


## poppo

Pour le moment je ne peux financièrement ayant des gros frais avec mon Duc mais dès que cela sera possible je saura te trouver Raymonde...

Tout simplement......Merci!!! ::

----------


## breton67

et +1 avec CHINOOKA que je rejoins entierement dans ses propos 
Raymonde je suis encore plus désolée maintenant d avoir du annuler mes vacances ,je m étais fait une telle joie de te rencontrer  :: pareil que popo avec ma meute quand ce n est pas l un c est l autre mais un petit don d ici quelques temps trouvera le chemin de Mimizan

----------


## HYOKO

> HYOKO désolée je ne peux pas participer financièrement, j'ai  toujours Chance en FA


Michèle, tu fais déjà énormément en ayant Chance chez toi et en la rendant si heureuse ::

----------


## HYOKO

[QUOTE/MALIN] Hyoko tu es adorable ::  Tu veux être la Ma Reine ! de Mannathan ou Mystère ? :: [/QUOTE]


 Raymonde, je les aime tous les deux :: 

Je pense que Mystère sera plus facile à sociabiliser et donc à placer en FA ou en adoption (je croise les doigts pour elle).

Je vais donc choisir Manathan car depuis le début, personne n'a désiré le prendre en FA ou l'adopter alors qu'il est magnifique. C'est peut-être qu'il t'était destiné ma Raymonde ::  

Chouchoutes-les bien de ma part ::

----------


## HYOKO

> Michèle, tu fais déjà énormément en ayant Chance chez toi et en la rendant si heureuse



Je remets le lien du post de Chance pour tous ceux qui l'auraient perdu :

Chance  du sauvetage de Dordogne

----------


## MALIN

Des nouvelles des petits loulous :

Ils vont bien...ils mangent bien....et tout le reste !!!!!!
Le matin quand je rentre dans leur chambre Mystère couchée dans sa panière remue la queue :: 
Mannathan se lève en remuant la queue et il vient me sentir....Mannathan prend les friandises du bout des lèvres avec une grande délicatesse....pour Mystère il faut que je lui pose.....
C'est déjà un bon début... :: 

Hyoko j'ai bien reçu les 20 euros pour le parrainage de Mannathan :: 
J'ai également reçu un chèque de Mme Gattault Elisabeth....que je remercie beaucoup..Etes-vous sur rescue ?

----------


## maruska

mais c'est du 3 étoiles l'hébergement!! Ils ne vont plus vouloir partir de chez toi Raymonde!! Il me semble que leurs toutes premières réactions sont positives!! Je suis sûre qu'ils se conduiront comme tous nos petits rescapés qui coulent maintenant des jours heureux!! ::

----------


## Daysie433

ils sont magnifiques tous les deux, merci malin  ::

----------


## armance

super, sansd oublier qu'ils ont été opérés, si j'ai bien compris donc quand même doivent pas se sentir autop de la forme!
Ils auront accès à l'extérieur quand?
des bonnes bouilles et le contact va sans doute se faire plus rapidement dans ce contexte
merci et j'attends les prochaines nouvelles avec impatience !!....

----------


## poppo

J'en pleure de les voir ainsi......mais de bonheur et non de tristesse quand je les avais vu dans les conditions d'hygiène lamentable chez Roger, merci Raymonde!!!

Que ça fait du bien.. :: 
 ::

----------


## HYOKO

::  ::  ::  Raymonde tu vas faire des miracles. Ils sont déjà transformés ::

----------


## MALIN

Quand je vais les laisser sortir ? Je ne sais pas ......Pour Scarlette et Bonny j'ai attendu au moins 3 semaines....
Il y a encore du travail avant de leur laisser la porte ouverte...Mais il me tarde de les voir sur le domaine, courir, heureux...

----------


## candynet

Beaucoup d'émotion en voyant les photos de Manathan et Scarlett, un grand merci à toi Raymonde pour ton grand coeur, ton respect et ton amour des animaux. Je suis confiante sur ces loulous, je pense qu'ils vont faire des progrès très vite, car on dirait dans leur yeux plus de l'inquiétude que de la peur et puis même s'ils manquent de liberté pour l'instant, des jours meilleurs vont venir pour eux dans ta propriété.
Caresses des yeux à ces deux loulous, à moins qu'ils ne se laissent déjà un peu caresser, mais c'est encore très tôt.

----------


## Celyhne

oui caresses aux petits périgourdins ( dins !) et  :: pour Raymonde !
lol j'ai oublié de te dire Raymonde, sur la photo où l'on voit M&M couchés dans leur kennel, j'ai cru que le chat qui cale l'une des 2 portes était un "vrai", je trouvais bizarre aussi qu'il reste assis là sans bouger!!!  ::

----------


## Michèle B

oh qu'ils sont beaux 
ben ils sont moins sauvage que Chance, ma miss n'acceptait pas les friandises ni quoi que ce soit d'ailleurs , elle a mis énormément de temps 

3 semaines avant de les sortir  :: , non non la longe et hop dehors ,10m plusieurs fois par jour , il faut qu'ils voient ou aperçoivent les autres chiens

----------


## breton67

Les premieres images autrefois dans la grange et maintenant au propre dans une jolie piece sur des coussins  :: ils vont vite apprecier 
 :: ils sont tres beaux tous les deux 
 :: merci Raymonde a vous et a tous ceux qui vous ont preté main forte il y a de quoi prendre exemple  ::  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Une intuition me dit que ces deux adorables M vont apprécier et comprendre très vite la vie que leur offre MALIN

----------


## Abricotine

> Raymonde tu vas faire des miracles. Ils sont déjà transformés



Pas trop présente devant l'ordi ma grande et je m'en excuse ... dur dur .... mais tu me donnes des nouvelles et nous savons que tu es seule juge pour savoir ce qui leur convient. 
Je te connais, tu les sens, tu les respires et tu sais comment ils souhaitent être sociabilisés, à leur rythme.
Je t'envoie quelques sous pour eux ... et l'autre petite merveille ...
Désolée de ne pouvoir descendre en ce moment profiter d'eux et pourtant ce que ça me plairait d'aller aussi me faire gratouiller et recevoir les friandises de ta douce menotte  :: .
Bisous à vous tous les Mimizanais, nous pensons fort à vous.

----------


## MALIN

Quand Chance est arrivée à la maison (2ème passage) elle a de suite accepté la laisse et les ballades dehors avec les copains...Chance était très proche de Roger, elle se laissait caresser par Roger et Georgette...Elle vivait dans la pièce de vie et elle dormait sur le lit aux côtés de Roger...Tous les mois Georgette lui mettait une pipette d'advocate pour sa démodécie et la puce se laissait faire....Pour Bonny le travail a été court car elle aussi vivait près de Roger,  quand on venait sur les lieux Bonny restait à nos côtés.....plus long pour Scarlette qui vivait autour de la grange et aucun contact humain..
Je ne pense pas que Chance, Bonny et Fanny étaient sauvages mais très timides et méfiantes...
En ce qui concerne Mystère aucun contact humain, Roger nous a toujours dit que Mystère était née dans un terrier et qu'il ne pouvait pas l'approcher, tout comme Scarlette et Sirène....
Tu me connais bien Abricotine ::  la sociabilisation se fera à leur rythme, je serais très patiente, je ne veux surtout pas les brusquer....alors pour la longe on attendra, j'ai dit 3 semaines car c'est le temps qu'il a fallu aux filles pour se sentir bien dans leurs patounes, pour me faire la fête et me barbouiller de petits bisous alors là elles étaient prêtes pour sortir dehors et travailler avec la longe....Pour Mannathan et Mystère peut-être 3 semaines, 4 semaines, 5 semaines ou demain !!!! Je sentirais le moment favorable, quand ils seront disposés à accepter la longe....là c'est vraiment trop tôt...seulement une semaine qu'ils sont près de moi et déjà beaucoup de progrès...
Mystère accepte les caresses, sur la tête et sur tout le corps....mais elle reste encore sur ses gardes....
Mannathan vient m'accueillir en remuant la queue et le popotin !!! depuis hier il accepte les caresses...et il me fait des petits bisous :: 

*Déborah j'ai bien reçu ta participation pour les loulous, un grand merci et des gros bisous*

----------


## MALIN

Sur cette photo je peux vous assurer que la Miss apprècie beaucoup mes caresses :: 


Ah ! j'oubliais les loulous mangent en ma présence...
J'avais laissé les Kennels pour les rassurer...mais demain je les retire, la confiance est installée...

Bisous à toutes et léchouilles de M et M

----------


## manou 85

Déjà beaucoup de progrès !!! 

Mystère est bien jolie !!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Une magicienne MALIN

----------


## armance

Sur la photo Manhatan me fait penser à Balu (un chien qui a du vivre aussi une vie sans contact ou horribles)qui est chez Malendrine!
Mille merci pour ces infos et ces photos
J'attends impatiemment la suite des évènements

----------


## Abricotine

C'est vrai que la bouille de Mystère me fait penser à la finesse de celle de Scarlett. Elle est très jolie et Mannathan est magnifique.
On parlait tout à l'heure de leurs progrès et le fait d'enlever les kennels  va encore être une sacrée étape pour eux. Là, ils retrouvaient quelque part leur terrier, leur refuge et il va leur falloir vivre, si l'on peut dire, à ciel ouvert, sans "planque" mais encore dans leur refuge plus large qui est devenu le leur, qu'ils connaissent depuis une semaine,leur superbe chambre et je les y imagine.
J'aime leur regard qui s'apaise et je sais par expérience que la moindre impatience de notre part peut les faire régresser.
Alors, tout en douceur, comme tu sais si bien le faire. 
Chance était apeurée, mais toute douce avec toi quand je l'ai réceptionnée pour le covoiturage, ce qui était bien compréhensible. Le changement de voiture, de kennel, c'est pour eux l'inconnu.  Je me rappelle lui avoir parlé tout le long de la route et au fur et à mesure, elle m'écoutait attentivement, allongeant la tête.
Elle n'était pas traumatisée comme Pablo Toto l'asticot. Et quand on voit le patapouf que c'est devenu...

----------


## Spirale

Des nouvelles et des photos qui font plaisir à voir  ::  et déjà de beaux progrès :: 
J'espère pouvoir envoyer un petit quelque chose le mois prochain... (si pas trop de frais véto  :: )

----------


## poppo

Abricotine a tout dit ( :: )  les loulous progresseront a leur rythme et Raymonde saura s'y adapter, comme toujours.

Merci pour ces superbes photos ::

----------


## Daysie433

quelles belles photos des deux petits mais celle ou Mystère penche la tête au moment des caresses  ce qu'elle est touchante  :: 

merci malin de ta patience et ton amour pour eux  ::

----------


## breton67

je rejoins Armance pour ce qui est de Balu  :: les memes beaux yeux apeurés , j avais craqué pour lui 
Raymonde  ::  ::  ::

----------


## MALIN

Abricotine j'ai bien reçu ton chèque pour les loulous .....Merci beaucoup, tu es adorable...bisous

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ca y est j'ai retiré les kennels....Mystère est un peu perdue.....Mannathan pas perturbé !!!! il remue toujours autant le popotin !!!! peut-être un adepte de la Zumba !!!!!
Normalement demain je dois retirer le pansement de Mystère, mais je vais attendre encore un peu....

----------


## Celyhne

C'est super que les petits périgourdins ( dins ! ) progressent aussi vite, merci Raymonde et caresses aux loulous  ::

----------


## MALIN

Aujourd'hui les loulous m'ont encore surprise....C'est incroyable.... :: 
Tous les deux viennent me faire la fête quand je rentre dans leur chambre, ils se bousculent pour être le premier contre moi !!!!
Tout à l'heure j'ai retiré le pansement de Mystère sans appréhension....elle s'est laissée faire...j'ai eu droit aux petits bisous dans les cheveux car j'avais ma tête plaquée sur son ventre (je suis miro !!!!) j'ai retiré les fils....Je reste encore médusée de leur comportement envers moi.....Quelle douceur, quelle gentillesse pas une once d'agressivité....
Finalement je suis très mais très très heureuse qu'ils soient à la maison...
Prochaine étape : les sortir dehors....
Mannathan se laisse très bien caresser, sur la tête, sur tout le corps....Je peux leur retirer la gamelle, ils ne disent rien...Je peux les caresser quand ils mangent.... :: 


- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Ah ! j'ai oublié de vous dire : Mystère a très bien coopéré quand je lui ai retiré les fils....elle s'est mise les 4 pattes en l'air*

----------


## Daysie433

un vrai miracle le comportement de ces deux petits et ça grâce à toi malin, merci  ::

----------


## walibi

incroyable tout ça...........quel bel exemple d'amour et d'envie de vivre !!!!!!! ::

----------


## Abricotine

Bravo ma belle et les loulous. C'est qu'ils ont du charme et ont bien compris qu'on ne leur veut que du bien et le confort, ça a du bon.

----------


## armance

Vraiment stupéfiant !! C'est super !! Vivement les sorties avec photos et vidéos  :Cool:

----------


## poppo

Comme le dit si bien Abricotine....on s'habitue vite au bon soins de Malin  :: Ta façon de procéder est la bonne comme tu le disais ce matin, plusieurs fois par jour bouquiner à côté d'eux, la porte demi ouverte pour qu'ils entendent les bruits de la maison... :: 

Quelle merveilleuse vie en perspective..... ::

----------


## HYOKO

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: Raymonde, tu es une fée  ::

----------


## breton67

que du bonheur de lire cela ,;quelle belle récompense Raymonde que cette confiance de la part de ces rescapés  ::  :: 
c est déja tres emouvant a lire alors d y assister tu dois en avoir le coeur qui gonfle de bonheur  ::

----------


## MALIN

Maruska j'ai bien reçu ton chèque....Merci beaucoup ma belle hélène !!!! ::

----------


## maruska

Je n'y comprends rien :: ! Je ne recevais plus de nouvelles!! Et elles sont bonnes!!!! Dans mon coeur, j'étais sûre que tu allais  y arriver Malin!

Le regard de Mystère a déjà bien changé! Merciiiiiiiiiii Raymonde pour tous ces progrès fulgurants!! Ce sont vraiment de beaux chiens!

----------


## MALIN

*Des nouvelles des loulous :

*Mon beau Tatane a fait d'énormes progrès....donc je récapitule : 

Il se laisse caresser partout et il adore, mais ce qu'il préfère ce sont les gratouilles sous le menton !!! quand j'arrête il me pousse et il me faire comprendre qu'il en veut encore !!!! je lui fait de gros bisous sur le front, les yeux et le museau....Il apprécie le brossage....il est propre car il fait devant la porte sur le tapis...Quand je rentre dans la chambre il fait le fou/fou !!! il me tourne autour et hop il se pose contre mes jambes, et il attend les caresses et les bisous...
Tatane me fait des petites léchouilles sur les mains, sur le visage...Il est vraiment très doux, tendre et très charmeur !!!!
Tatane prend les friandises avec délicatesse.

Pour ma petite princesse :

Elle se laisse caresser partout, elle adore les bisous...elle se laisse brosser et elle apprécie. Elle propre, elle fait devant la porte sur la serviette....elle me pousse le bras quand j'arrête les caresses. elle me fait des petites léchouilles...Mystère est très douce, sensible, très attachante....Quand je caresse Tatane, elle arrive de suite et elle se colle contre moi !!!!  
Quand je rentre dans la chambre elle vient m'accueillir en remuant la queue, mais elle est plus discrète que Tatane...

Monique est venue mardi pour faire des photos....Elle est rentrée dans la chambre, Tatane était stressé par cette nouvelle présence, il tremblait....Mystère s'est fait pipi dessus....il y a encore du travail....J'ai rassuré mes loulous, Monique a pu faire les photos...mais ils n'étaient pas très à l'aire....

----------


## MALIN



----------


## candynet

Quel bonheur de te lire Malin, et de voir les progrès de ces deux loulous.
Toi qui était stressée de les priver de leur liberté pour les mettre à l'abri des dangers, voilà une belle récompense, ton amour et ton dévouement pour eux comptent plus que leur liberté, et Manathan et Mystère te le prouvent par leur affection et la fête qu'ils te font. Ils ont compris les loulous qu'ils te doivent aujourd'hui d'être en sécurité.
Je ne te dirai jamais assez combien je t'admire pour ta persévérance dans ce sauvetage que tu as mené jusqu'au bout avec patience et en respectant le rythme et la vie des loulous.
Merci aussi à l'équipe qui t'a aidé en emmenant croquettes régulièrement et à Philippe et son épouse qui ont pris soin de Manathan et Mystère le temps que le sauvetage et la capture puissent se faire.
Caresses à ces deux beautés.

----------


## MALIN

=11390160][/url]

----------


## MALIN

mage_preview.php?i=1989&u=11390160][/url]

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je mettrais les photos de Mystère ce soir... ::

----------


## Daysie433

des larmes montent aux yeux quand on voit ce beau miracle.......merci pour eux de tout coeur malin  :: 

ce qu'il est beau  ::

----------


## maruska

> des larmes montent aux yeux quand on voit ce beau miracle.......merci pour eux de tout coeur malin 
> 
> ce qu'il est beau


 ::  ::  ::

----------


## HYOKO

QUOTE=maruska;1258405] ::  ::  :: [/QUOTE]

 ::  ::  :: Quelles merveilleuses photos !

----------


## breton67

+1 ::  ::  ::  :: 
tellement beau merci Malin

----------


## MALIN



----------


## MALIN



----------


## Daysie433

ces photos tendresse comme c'est beau  ::  merci

----------


## MARATHONMAN

les 3 M on vous aime ::

----------


## Gaston

> des larmes montent aux yeux quand on voit ce beau miracle.......merci pour eux de tout coeur malin 
> 
> ce qu'il est beau


Quel bonheur de les savoir enfin en sécurité, même si beaucoup de travail reste à faire, mille merci pour eux 
Pour toutes les personnes qui ont suivi leurs aventures depuis le début, c'est la fin mais aussi le commencement d'une nouvelle vie

Plein de bisous et de caresses

----------


## armance

Tu penses les laisser sortir de la pièce quand ? et dehors ?
Beau boulot
 stp donnes leur un panier de bisous de ma part !

----------


## MALIN

Si je les les laisse sortir de la chambre ils arrivent dehors !!!! pas encore pour tout de suite.....En ce moment je travaille les loulous avec la longe....ils sont prostrés et tatane tremble ++++ Ils sont raide comme des statues....donc tout doucement mais sûrement....

----------


## armance

ok merci

----------


## maya87

Merci Raymonde pour ces magnifiques photos  :: 

Voir Manathan et Mystère si proches de toi est tout simplement merveilleux, aucun mot n'est assez fort pour exprimer ce que l'on ressent  :: 

Je t'enverrai un chèque pour adhérer à ton associations à mon retour d'Australie et je t'aiderai pour les loulous car ce sauvetage ne sera terminé que quand M et M trouveront une famille.

J'aurai bien aimé être marraine des loulous mais je parraine déjà deux chiens mais cela ne nous empêchera pas de t'aider pour les loulous.

----------


## freestyle

Que du retard que j'ai accumulé! Quelle bonne nouvelle pour les loulous. Je suis impressionnée de voir une évolution aussi rapide d'un point de vue comportement chez Mannathan et surtout chez Mystère. Comme quoi rien n'est toujours 100% prévisible et les surprises dans ces moments là sont les bienvenues. 
C'est peut-être pas plus mal que M&M soient resté ensemble, ça leur permet de s'auto-aider à évoluer ensemble. L'un voit que l'autre il fait ça et que tout se passe bien, alors il fait pareil. 
J'ai hâte de savoir comment ça va se passer lorsqu'ils vont retrouver scarlette - vont-ils se reconnaître?

En tout cas bravo à Raymonde et Monique pour leur travail. Je suis soulagée de les savoir entre d'excellente bonne main.
Et surtout Fini Sarlat !
Caresse aux loulous de ma part

----------


## MALIN

Bonjour à tous,
Les loulous vont très bien....ils sont tellement gentils. Pas d'aboiements, pas destructeurs...pas voleurs.....
Toujours une méga fête quand je rentre dans leur chambre, des léchouilles, ils se bousculent pour se faire câliner....
Ils se laissent caresser par Michel mais ils restent encore un peu méfiants....
Très bientôt je vais leur ouvrir la porte....Je vous avoue qu'il me tarde...
Merci à tous pour vos gentils messages....
 ::

----------


## Daysie433

merci pour tout Malin et surtout pour ces bonnes nouvelles  :: à nous aussi il nous tarde de les voir dehors j'admire votre travail, merci

----------


## HYOKO

:: Merci Raymonde pour ces excellentes nouvelles. Mes 20  mensuels de "marrainage"  sont partis ce matin  ::

----------


## maruska

que des qualités ces adorables chiens! Il nous tarde de voir l'évolution dehors!!

----------


## Abricotine

Allez les loulous, vous allez voir... vous allez pointer bientôt le bout du museau dehors, c'est magique chez Malin.
Un séjour chez elle, fait de patience et d'amour et vous allez être prêts pour faire la joie d'une famille d'ici quelques temps.
Quand on voit tous vos copains arrivés dans leur famille, c'est que du bonheur partagé.

----------


## MALIN

Hello Marraine Hyoko...bien reçu les 20 euros....Bisous et merci beaucoup ::

----------


## HYOKO

> Hello Marraine Hyoko...bien reçu les 20 euros....Bisous et merci beaucoup


Mon plaisir c'est de les voir enfin si heureux :: Merci Raymonde de leur faire connaitre le bonheur d'être aimés.

----------


## maruska

Alors? comment vont Mystère et Manathan? Ma petite contribution est partie.  ::

----------


## armance

oui ?
Ont' ils mis le nez dehors??
...de la chambre ou de la maison ?
bises

----------


## Celyhne

J'ai eu Raymonde hier au téléphone, elle n'a pas eu trop le temps de venir sur Rescue ces jours ci mais elle va le faire bientôt  :: 
Les loulous vont très bien et sortent maintenant de leur chambre avec beaucoup de bonheur  :: 
Raymonde vous donnera + de détails  ::

----------


## maruska

merci Celyhne. ::

----------


## astarteisis

Bonjour Raymonde,

Je suis le poste "Sauvetage de Sarlat" depuis le début " Que de rebondissements    et de difficultés !!! Un grand merci à tous ceux qui se sont impliques :: Je vous envoie un chèque pour aider à la stérilisation des loulous

 ::

----------


## MALIN

Marraine Maruska j'ai bien reçu ta participation...merci beaucoup...Je pense très fort à toi et à ton petit coeur disparu..Bisous
Merci astarteisis pour ta fidèlité.

----------


## MALIN

Des nouvelles des loulous qui sont très bonnes.
Libération des loulous vers le 20/8 !!!! Tatane est sorti de son box, méfiant, hésitant et surtout pas rassuré...il est de suite venu me voir pour des câlins (*il déborde d'affection*). Malgré mes appels notre petite princesse n'a pas voulu sortir....
(ma meute était rentrée)

1ère photos de Tatane au grand air !!!



2 à 3 jours plus tard rencontre avec Scarlette....Est-ce des bisous de retrouvaille ???
Mymy ne veut toujours pas sortir....On attendra...




Derrière Mannathan, le petit bosquet de Mimosas où Mymy adore se cacher ou se poser...

----------


## Daysie433

waouh........trop beau, merci malin  ::

----------


## candynet

Merci Malin pour ce partage et surtout pour l'éveil des loulous à une nouvelle vie.
Quel bonheur de voir Manathan en liberté et surtout en sécurité, le tour de Mystère viendra aussi, elle a certainement besoin d'un peu plus de temps (elle fait sa tite fille timide).
Scarlett et Manathan se sont-ils reconnus ? eux le savent bien, mais je dirais que oui.
Caresses à tous, et toujours et encore merci pour ce merveilleux sauvetage que tu as conduit jusqu'au bout.

----------


## flossie

merci pour ces photos de bonheur pour les deux loulous

----------


## MALIN

Enfin,tout le monde dehors...Mystère s'est décidée à sortir vers le 24/8. Bonne entente avec ma meute...
Quelle belle récompense de les voir si heureux..Beaucoup d'émotion...un bonheur pour les yeux de les voir courir côte à côte, si bien dans leurs patounes...

[img]http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/11/39/01/60/dscn7120.jpg[/img]

----------


## MALIN

*Installée sur un banc, Mystère est venue me retrouver...Elle est si douce, toujours demandeuse de caresses et de bisous...Incroyable mais vrai !!!!!
*

----------


## Daysie433

un vrai miracle ces deux petits ils sont magnifiques et quel beau travail sur eux et que de progrès pour eux  ::

----------


## MALIN

Tatane me suit partout, c'est mom ombre !!!! Mystère plus discrète et indépendante...
Tatane très obéissant, Mystère quand elle a décidé...Leur chambre reste propre...
Ce matin tatane était couché sur la terrasse....avec les copains...
Tous les deux débordent de tendresse, des années à rattraper !!!!

----------


## MALIN

Merci Daysie...Certains m'ont dit que j'étais inconsciente d'accueillir des chiens "sauvages"!!!! qu'il y avait tellement de chiens adoptables à sauver....et j'en passe...Tous les matins quand je vois Mannathan et Mystère me faire la fête et faire les foufous tellement ils sont heureux de me voir...je me dis que nous pouvons crier "VICTOIRE"!!!! 
J'ai oublié de vous dire que Mannathan et Mystère sont très joueurs..eh ! oui...les fesses en hauteurs et les pattes avant tendues, un coup à droite, un coup à gauche et ils partent en courant ou ils tournent autour de moi....C'est dingue de les voir 
faire....de les voir évoluer...
Je vous avoue que j'étais un peu stressée d'accueillir les loulous, je me posais plein de questions.....là je peux vous dire que je suis absolument rassurée !!! ::

----------


## Daysie433

ne pas s'occuper de ceux qui disent...........faire selon son coeur et ma foi ça se passe si bien qu'on ne peut que dire "bravo et merci"
de tout notre coeur  ::  les animaux deviennent ce que l'on fait d'eux, s'il y a de l'amour, de la patience ils le sentent et voilà le résultat  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> toujours et encore merci pour ce merveilleux sauvetage que tu as conduit jusqu'au bout.


 C'est ce qui est magnifique dans ce sauvetage, entre autre, car beaucoup auraient peut être abandonné en route
Merci à toi Malin mais aussi à ta famille qui te soutient
Que dire de ces photos si ce n'est qu'elles sont plus qu'émouvantes, comme on n'imagine que vous vous êtes "découverts"  :: 
Un petit pas à chaque fois pour un grand bonheur
C'est merveilleux ce que vous devez vivre et ressentir
Mystère et Manahatan  qui avancent dans leur nouvelle vie
GRANDIOSE
Une cure de bonheur On n'en prend plein le coeur en les regardant ::

----------


## maruska

> les animaux deviennent ce que l'on fait d'eux, s'il y a de l'amour, de la patience ils le sentent et voilà le résultat


ABSOLUMENT D ACCORD! ::  ::  ::

----------


## poppo

Marathonman a exprimé exactement ce que je pense ..... ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::

----------


## armance

Que de belles images, les voir en vraie liberté celle de jouer, de manger à sa faim, d'être avec ses amis, et de l'amour en plus!!
Moi j'avais peur qu'ils soient séparés brutalement lors de leur sortie...
La visite d'autres personnes est vécue comment, les hommes?
Merci pour tout et la persévérance et bises à nos poilus et les autres de la meute aussi !

----------


## HYOKO

Manhattan et Mystère heureux de vivre, joyeux, confiants, tendres : Raymonde, nous te remercierons jamais assez d'avoir accompli un tel MIRACLE.  :: 
Quel bonheur de contempler ces deux loulous qu'on aurait pû penser "irrécupérables" ! 
 Fée Raymonde est arrivée avec tout son Amour grand comme ça, et regardez maintenant le résultat ! ::

----------


## flossie

quand on croit à ce qu'on entreprend on réussi. Avec beaucoup d'amour et d'attentions, les loulous se sont sentis en confiance et progressent rapidement. Bravo à tous pour ce magnifique sauvetage et surtout de les avoir accueillis.

----------


## candynet

Je ne reçois plus les alertes sur le post, mais je viens régulièrement prendre des nouvelles.

+ 1 avec tout ce qui a été écrit précédemment.

Tu y as cru Malin et ce sauvetage tu l'as mené et conduit avec tout ton amour, "tes tripes" si j'ose dire ainsi. 
Cela te tenait tellement à coeur, et aujourd'hui quelle récompense pour toi de voir les loulous heureux chaque jour et te faire fête, l'amour est là et ils ont du sentir les loulous combien tu voulais leur bonheur. Merci Malin pour eux et bravo encore pour ce sauvetage.

----------


## Abricotine

Merveilleux toutous, Merveilleuse Raymonde!
C'est magnifique de vous voir.

----------


## astings

Ce que vous avez fait est remarquable et heureusement que vous avez écouté votre coeur car le résultat est fantastique. Il y a quelques années ,mon père a sauvé une chienne berger de l'armée qui devait être euthanasié car trés trés agressive.Comment ne pas l'être quand on est dans une cage ou vous ne pouvez pas bouger. Elle montrait les dents et grognait dés que le type de la fourrière approchait. Il refusait catégoriquement de la céder à mon père. Alors, Mon père lui a dit qu'il prenait ses responsabilités et que c'était cette chienne qu'il voulait . C'est lui même qui a ouvert la cage sans protection (le mec c'était éloigné) .Et bien non seulement la chienne n'a rien fait ,mais elle a aussitôt suivi mon père dans la voiture. Quand elle est rentrée dans la maison, elle s'est cachée sous le buffet ,elle était trés craintive . Elle a enfin découvert la vraie vie avec nous .ça a été une super chienne (mon père était son Dieu) Heureusement que mon père a écouté son coeur car tout le monde l'a traité de fou d'avoir introduit une chienne "féroce" avec 2 petites filles à la maison .
C'est comme ça que certains chiens passent à coté du bonheur

----------


## MALIN

Un grand merci Astartersis "Régine"..j'ai bien reçu votre chèque... ::  ::

----------


## MALIN

Astings une très belle histoire....Effectivement beaucoup de chiens passent à côté du bonheur....

Vendredi dernier, mes deux Périgourdins ont décidé de faire les touristes....Ils ont pris le large entre 8 heures et 8 heures15mn.....J'ai appelé et appelé....pas de M et M....j'ai fait le tour de la propriété et j'ai repéré l'endroit ou ils se sont carapatés...sous le grillage....( je suis entourée de forêt) J'ai de suite appelé la police municipale, plus tard la SCC...J'ai pris la voiture et j'ai fait tous les chemins praticables....RIEN...
Quand mon mari est rentré, il a poursuivi les recherches avec le 4X4...
Bref ! j'étais anéantie, je revivais le départ de Timmy....Mal de tête et mal de ventre...pffffff...

Vers 13h30 ! je vois arriver Mymy, toute frétillante, langue pendante, remuant la queue, prête à me faire la fête !!!! les pattes et le ventre boueux...et Tatane qui suivait tout heureux !!!! j'étais tellement heureuse que je leur ai fait plein de bisous....Ils sont revenus...et c'est le plus important....Ils sont restés un petit moment dans leur chambre le temps que Michel répare cette partie de la clôture et afin que mes 2 fugitifs puissent récupérer car ils étaient bien essouflés !!!! Michel a refait le tour du terrain pour vérifier l'état de la clôture, tout est OK !!!!

Voilà les petites mésaventures, pas pour eux !!! mais pour moi...5 heures d'angoisse...

Depuis quelques jours Mymy se couche à côté du relax quand je me pose....elle met ses deux pattes sur mes genoux pour des caresses....elle devient plus obéissante, elle vient sur la terrasse....
Tatane toujours aussi proche, très obéissant, il ne me quitte pas, il me surveille....Le matin quand je vais leur ouvrir c'est la méga fête....et vous verriez comme ils jouent tous les deux, que du bonheur....une renaissance pour les loulous...
 ::

----------


## maruska

::  ::  :: !! Quelle peur tu as dû avoir Raymonde....! Mais qu'ils soient revenus tout seuls, quelle belle preuve d'amour, quelle récompense pour toi! Tu as la "laisse invisible" reliée à leur coeur! C'est incroyable comme ils ont vite compris où était leur bonheur!! ::

----------


## poppo

Bon sang Raymonde, l'angoisse dans laquelle tu as dû être!!!! Je me rappelle l'état dans lequel je me trouvais au début de l'adoption de Khéops quand il creusait et passait en dessous le grillage :: , lui aussi revenait au bout de plusieurs heures mais moi pas de forêts mais des routes autour!! :: Sacré paire de M&M's!!! L'angoisse passé tu peux effectivement te dire que c'est une merveilleuse preuve d'amour pour toi, leur maman ::

----------


## Abricotine

Toto l'asticot t'avait fait le même coup que ces deux canailles. La trouille qu'on avait eue et Mimi s'était usé les mollets en vélo dans la forêt. Et la bourrique était revenue, après avoir bien repéré les environs, bien fier et ravi de son escapade. Mais entre temps, nous on a frisé la crise cardiaque.
Sont pas idiots nos loustics, il savent bien où est leur bonheur.

----------


## poppo

Eh bien Abricotine vous nous aviez caché cette escapade de Toto :: , il porte effectivement bien son nom: Toto l'asticot :: 
 :: 

Ps la rouquine va bien, jette un coup d'oeil sur son post il y a des petites photos ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Ah oui alors, l'histoire se répète...
Quelle trouille on a eu avec le Toto et quel soulagement quand ils reviennent.*

----------


## HYOKO

> !! Quelle peur tu as dû avoir Raymonde....! Mais qu'ils soient revenus tout seuls, quelle belle preuve d'amour, quelle récompense pour toi! Tu as la "laisse invisible" reliée à leur coeur! C'est incroyable comme ils ont vite compris où était leur bonheur!!


Il n'y a rien à rajouter.
 Mystère et Manhattan n'ont pas voulu s'échapper, juste voir ce qu'l y avait autour de leur maison, par simple curiosité. C'est pour cela qu'ils sont revenus tout contents auprès de toi, leur maman. Ils ne voulaient en aucun cas te quitter, ils t'aiment de tout leur coeur. Tu as bien fait de les accueillir en les embrassant. ::

----------


## astings

Quelle angoisse cette fugue qui heureusement se termine bien. En tout cas ,ça prouve qu'ils vous aiment et que c'est LEUR maison.En plus, en les accueillant avec des caresses, ils savent que vous les aimez et qu'ils ne craignent plus rien. Bravo

----------


## armance

C'est fou çà! Je suis toujours épatée de la faculté des chiens à revenir même dans un endroit nouveau comme c'est le cas ! N'ont jamais vécu là et pas sortis!
Cependant ce sont des chiens vadrouilleurs donc débrouillards...
bises aux M&M'S comme les surnomme Poppo ! et à vous et le reste de votre troupe

----------


## Celyhne

pfiouuuuuuuuuuu je comprends Raymonde que tu aies eu une sacrée angoisse !!!  :: 
et les loulous tous fiers de leur ballade... :: 
enfin pour qu'ils soient revenus d'eux même c'est que ta maison et ton amour sont devenus leur repère  ::

----------


## Celyhne

Comment vont les petits périgourdins ( dins ) ?  ::

----------


## MALIN

Hyoko j'ai bien reçu ta petite enveloppe du mois...Merci pour les loulous... :: 

Les Périgourdins (dins) vont bien....Tatane est formidable...Il grogne un peu quand il y a des nouveaux arrivants (canins) mais tout se passe bien...Mymy est plus discrète, plus timide. Ils sont tous les deux tellement affectueux, et toujours demandeurs de bisous.
GRAND SCOOP !!! Tatane adore jouer au ballon...eh ! oui notre Tatane est un grand joueur....
Depuis quelques jours Tatane vient se coucher dans une corbeille qui se trouve sur la terrasse....et depuis deux jours Mymy trouve également les corbeilles de la terrasse à son goût !!!!

----------


## Daysie433

quel bonheur de voir Manathan jouer avec un ballon, une grande première pour lui certainement très émouvant, merci Malin pour tout le travail accompli pour M et M  ::  que de progrès accomplis en si peu de temps c'est magique  ::

----------


## MALIN



----------


## astarteisis

Bonsoir Raymonde, trop mignons tous les 2  :: 

j'ai bien reçu le CERFA , je te remercie 

et félicitations pour tout ::

----------


## MALIN

Samedi matin, nous avons décidé de présenter Papy Dogo à Tatane...Il faut savoir que Papy Dogo ne supporte pas les nouveaux Mâles...donc depuis l'arrivée de Mannathan nous étions obligés de gérer les sorties...

Papy dogo (dogue argentin) n'a rien dit à Tatane....ouf !!!! Plus besoin de gérer les sorties...
 bon en ce qui concerne Mannathan je n'avais pas d'appréhension....mais papy dogo est une tête de mule !!!!
ON Y ARRIVE !!!!!

Voici les photos

----------


## poppo

Raymonde, ils sont tout simplement M A G N I F I Q U E!! ::   En plus je vois que la cuisine est bonne... :: 
Le regard de Tatane vers toi....... :: 

Quel bonheur!!!! ::  :: 

Ps j'ai bien reçu la carte de Flamme ::

----------


## maruska

::  Tatane et son ballon! Qui aurait pu imaginer cela il y a quelques mois à peine? Magnifiques photos! Ils sont devenus très beaux!Quel soulagement aussi que le Dogo les accepte!

----------


## HYOKO

Raymonde, l'amour pour toi resplendit dans les yeux de Manhattan et de Mystère :: . Cela me réchauffe le coeur de voir tout ce bonheur que tu leur offres. Je ne te remercierai jamais assez ::

----------


## armance

Génial !!
tathan footballeur et les paniers respectifs ! En plus on évités de servir de paté au dogo ... Que demander de plus !!?
Merci pour ces belles photos et passionnantes nouvelles

----------


## breton67

un régal ce post et mon dieu qu ils sont beaux tous ces loulous ::

----------


## Celyhne

Merci Raymonde pour les photos de mes p'tits périgourdins ( dins ! ) et pour tout ce que tu fais pour eux  ::

----------


## Abricotine

Idyllique, magnifique, merveilleux ... pas de qualificatifs assez forts pour exprimer ce que l'on ressent... et je les imagine galopant avec leurs compagnons, tous aussi sympas les uns que les autres.

----------


## Spirale

Coucou,

Comment vont les deux poilus ? Ont-ils encore progressé ? Tout se passe-t-il toujours bien avec Papy dogo ?

----------


## flossie

lorsqu'un toutou commence à jouer, c'est gagner. Ils sont bien dans leurs papattes et c'est grâce à toi. Un grand bravo et un grand merci.

----------


## candynet

Merci pour les photos de Manathan et Mystère, quel bonheur de les voir dehors à tes côtés Raymonde.
Là bas du côté de Sarlat, ce doit être la chasse, au moins ces deux derniers loulous ne risquent plus leur vie à errer.
Caresses à tous tes compagnons 4 papattes et encore un gros merci.

----------


## MALIN

Hyoko j'ai bien reçu ta participation pour les Périgourdins...Merci ma belle...

----------


## MALIN

*Mes deux petits amours...Eh ! oui ils sont dans la maison !!!! Eh ! oui ils dorment à la maison !!!! ils se sont très très vite intégrés à notre petite vie !!!

*Ils s'entendent très bien avec les chatsminous, tatane dort avec zorro (Xsiamois)...Toujours une bonne entente avec Papydogo...
Quand je me remémore leur vie à Sarlat je me dis que c'est incroyable de les voir évoluer aussi aisément au sein de notre famille...C'est merveilleux...

----------


## poppo

J'attendais les photos avec impatience depuis que tu me l'as dis Raymonde.... :: et je comprends tout à fait: impossible de les séparer!

M sans M..... :: depuis le temps qu'ils sont " en couple" :: 

 ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Euh, je rêve, le réveil est difficile :: 

Quelles photos!!!!!!!!! ::  :: 

quand je vois ces deux bouilles d'amour, je pense à tous ceux qui en refuge sont parfois catalogués craintifs ou autre et que l'on n'adopte pas car nous n'avons pas le temps, le savoir faire aussi peut être pour arriver à ce qu'ils deviennent des chiens "de maison"

On va cloner MALIN

----------


## Celyhne

Incroyable c'est bien le mot, ils sont magnifiques mes compatriotes !!!  :: 
Ces photos sont formidables, c'est comme si leur passé s'était envolé...
Merci Raymonde, et il faudra vraiment penser au clonage en effet  ::

----------


## maruska

HALLUCINANT!!! Qui aurait pu imaginer cela il y a quelques mois? ::  Qu'ils sont beaux!!! :: . quant au confort.....on est loin de la niche en plein air, ouverte à tous les vents à même l'herbe! Un 4 * "j'vous dit"! ::  MERCI Raymonde, je t'envoie aussi très vite ma petite contribution.

----------


## Abricotine

Les coquins ont vite compris.
Comme quoi le savoir faire. Il faut de la patience, de la douceur, ne pas vouloir aller trop vite car pas question de les brusquer pour les voir régresser, et le reste va de soi.
Un très beau duo.

----------


## TENDRESSE

> On va cloner MALIN


*Oui, il faudrait dans la PA des quantités de Malin.
J'adore la première photo ou les loulous posent, ils sont majestueux.
Quelle belle victoire !!* ::

----------


## armance

Chaud au coeur de les voir sur ce lit comme des vedettes qu'ils sont effectivement!!
Des chiens de maisons ces 2 sauvages!!
Malin quel avenir vois tu pour eux ? Comptes tu les garder dans ta famille ad vitam ou penses tu à leur adoption dans le futur ?
merci pour ces photos qui montrent aussi leur sociabilité avec les autres animaux

----------


## MALIN

Pour le moment je ne pense pas à leur adoption....Merci à tous pour vos gentils messages...
Marathonman j'adore tes "gifs" !!!!  ::

----------


## Daysie433

ce qu'ils sont beaux sur cette photo  ::  heureux et détendus ils sont vraiment au paradis sur terre, merci malin  ::

----------


## HYOKO

Merci ma Raymonde d'avoir accompli ce miracle.Aujoud'hui c'est mon anniversaire et ces photos sont mon plus beau cadeau.

----------


## MALIN

Joyeux anniversaire Hyoko...ton filleul te fait plein de grosses léchouilles et moi de gros bisous...

----------


## flossie

ils sont magnifiques ces inséparables. Quelle renaissance !!!!! encore un grand merci pour eux.

----------


## maruska

je n'ai pas de "gifs" à ma disposition mais.........un très joyeux anniversaire Hyoko! ::  ::

----------


## candynet

Un véritabel miracle de l'Amour, merci Malin pour ce bonheur rendu à ces deux loulous.
Qui aurait pu croire qu'un jour ils seraient rassurés et proches de l'humain ??? Qui ? 
Toi, qui inlassablement mais surement a mené ce sauvetage jusqu'au bout (depuis décembre 2009 presque 3 ans de persévérance).
Merci de nous faire partager tous ces moments d'évolution et de bien être. 
Caresses à ces deux beautés et bien sûr aussi à tes autres loulous et minous.

----------


## Spirale

Merci pour ces super nouvelles
Que ça fait plaisir ces photos  :: 

Serais-tu intéressée par un collier scalibor ? (ce serait ma petite contribution pour eux)

 ::

----------


## MALIN

hello spirale !!!! contente de te voir sur le post des périgourdins que tu suis depuis le début...
OK ! pour le collier scalibor... ::

----------


## maruska

Mon petit chèque pour les 2 nouveaux" hotes" de la maison (M. et M.) part demain. Fais leur de grosses caresses pour moi! ::

----------


## MALIN

Hello spirale, contente de te lire sur le post des périgourdins...
Ok pour un collier scalibor ....merci... :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci Maruska...bisous

----------


## Spirale

OK alors, je t'envoie ça  :: 
Plein de caresses à la meute
 ::

----------


## candynet

Caresses à Manathan et Mystère qui vont connaître leur premier Noël bien au chaud chez Malin.
Encore merci pour eux.

----------


## Michèle B

> Caresses à Manathan et Mystère qui vont connaître leur premier Noël bien au chaud chez Malin.


et Chance passera son 2 ème noël dans sa FA en Bretagne

----------


## candynet

Oui Michèle, merci aussi pour Chance, je pense fort à tous les loulous de Sarlat ces jours ci, car c'était en décembre 2009 que ce long et beau sauvetage avait commencé.
Caresses à Chance.

----------


## MALIN

Coucou les marraines, Maruska et Hyoko j'ai bien reçu vos chèques... :: 


- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## candynet

Merci pour cette belle photo Malin, quel bonheur de voir Manathan et Mystère chez toi, et sociabilisés.
Caresses à tous.

----------


## maruska

merci Raymonde, quelle belle vie de famille pour ces toutous...!  ::

----------


## HYOKO

QUOTE=maruska;1444703]merci Raymonde, quelle belle vie de famille pour ces toutous...!  :: [/QUOTE]

 ::  ::

----------


## Celyhne

Quel bonheur cette photo !  :: 
Merci Raymonde  ::

----------


## MALIN

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Comme leur vie a changé quel pur bonheur
On n'en prend plein les yeux mais plein le moral aussi
Cela doit te booster Malin quand tu vois un tel parcours de ces loulous qui "reviennent de si moin"
Un rayon de soleil dans ce monde bien triste parfois pour certains
 ::

----------


## Celyhne

Que du bonheur en effet de voir mes ptits périgourdins et leurs copains aussi heureux !   :: 
Merci Raymonde et à tous ceux qui la soutiennent   ::

----------


## poppo

Quelle belle famille!! ::   ::  :: 

et papy Dogo est super sociable!! ::

----------


## candynet

Encore et encore merci Malin d'avoir persévéré jusqu'au bout de ce sauvetage long et difficile, et d'offrir à Manathan et Mystère (pour lesquels on s'angoissait par rapport à leur état sauvage), une si belle vie aujourd'hui, le feeling de l'amour est passé entre eux et toi, et les a transformé.

----------


## MALIN

Hyoko j'ai bien reçu les 40 euros pour ton filleul tatane, pour sa copine Mystère et pour les petits protégés de l'association...Merci Hyoko ::

----------


## MALIN

Nos petites truffes sont interdits dans la chambre (interdiction de la part de Michel !!!) donc le 24/12 j'avais préparé un dodo près de la cheminée pour profiter et câliner nos petits museaux...Quel bonheur pour nos deux périgoudins !!!! leur premier Noël au chaud dorlotés et aimés...et un grand bonheur pour nous aussi...

1390160][img]

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Nos petites truffes sont interdits dans la chambre (interdiction de la part de Michel !!!) donc le 24/12 j'avais préparé un dodo près de la cheminée pour profiter et câliner nos petits museaux...Quel bonheur pour nos deux périgoudins !!!! leur premier Noël au chaud dorlotés et aimés...et un grand bonheur pour nous aussi...

1390160][img]

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## poppo

Des images d'une grande sérénité ......et un bonheur immense de voir tous ses petits museaux  ::  ......Manhattan et Mystère couché à côté de toi et Michel.......le bonheur a l'état pur!!

 ::

----------


## MALIN

et scarlette qui reste les fesses dans sa corbeille !!!!!

----------


## poppo

Un brin jalouse la miss Scarlette?   ::

----------


## armance

hihi on ne dirait pas que c'étaient des couchent dehors pendant tant de temps!! Ya pas à dire le confort ça a du bon !
bisous aux m et m et m (mystère manhattan et malin)

----------


## poppo

Les 4 M ! N'oublions pas Michel! ::

----------


## candynet

Merci pour ces photos du bonheur et de l'apaisement des 2 pattes et des 4 pattes. 

Je crois que tout le monde va faire dodo auprès du feu, plus souvent finalement.

----------


## armance

oui sorry pour le 4ème M !!

----------


## maya87

Qu'ils sont adorables ces loulous et ils reviennent de loin. Je n'aurai pu rêver mieux pour nos petits protégés de Sarlat. Raymonde tu es leur bonne fée et de les voir ainsi avec toi et Michel c'est tout simplement merveilleux  ::

----------


## gaiaraton

Pouvez-vous faire un récapitulatif, je ne me souviens pas de ce qu'il est advenu de tous les chiens de ce sauvetage, j'ai beaucoup suivi au début.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ca fait longtemps que je n'ai pas suivi.

----------


## flossie

quel merveilleux noël pour ces loulous. un grand merci pour eux, pour les autres toutous également.

----------


## maruska

quel bonheur pour ces chiens!  ::  ::

----------


## Abricotine

:: Ben dis donc, nous on n'est pas allés jusque là mais faut dire qu'il y a quelques paniers dans notre chambre et le lit squatté par les petits.
Vous étiez prêts pour accueillir Papa Noël les p'tits loulous, juste devant la cheminée.
Manquent quelques chats  ::

----------


## MALIN

gaiaraton je vous joins le récapitulatif des loulous...

Sirène adoptée par la maman de valérie présidente de l'adap.
Fanny adoptée par Maruska
Bonny adoptée par claire (normandie)
Chance en FA chez MichèleB 
Scarlette adoptée par moi-même
les deux petits derniers , mannathan et Mystère sont à la maison.

Solo disparu
Timmy échappé de sa FA (aucune nouvelle)
Banny décédée
Spirale endormi.

12 chiots accueillis par kareen et tous adoptés. ::

----------


## gaiaraton

Merci. Les chiots de Mystère si je ne me trompe pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Jcrois que je vais aller retrouver le poste d'origine car je ne me souviens plus de tous... ::  ::

----------


## MALIN

Les chiots de Mystère, de scarlette, de banny et peut-être de bonny !!!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Alors le lit installé au coin du feu pour la meute Il fallait y penser Malin l'a fait :: 

S'ils ne sont pas gâtés ces petits!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## HYOKO

> Alors le lit installé au coin du feu pour la meute Il fallait y penser Malin l'a fait
> 
> S'ils ne sont pas gâtés ces petits!!!!!!!!!!!!



Leur bonheur a un nom :La merveilleuse MALIN ::

----------


## HYOKO

MALIN, peux-tu me dire quel est le montant de la cotisation 2013 de l'ASCC ?

Je rappelle à tous et à toutes que grâce à son association, MALIN a pû sauver nos petits périgourdins et mener à bien tout le sauvetage de Sarlat. Manhattan et Mystère sont aujourd'hui heureux alors que leur situation était désespérée.

L'association a pû sauver et faire adopter Hepsy, Adèle, Boudha et Simba. Elle a besoin de vous pour continuer à sauver, à soigner tant de petits malheureux.

ASCC
Raymonde LACOURTY
Quartier ARCHUS
40200 MIMIZAN

----------


## MALIN

Oh ! Merci Hyoko c'est vraiment gentil....L'association existe grace à vous :: 
Montant de la cotisation 2013 : 25.00 euros

----------


## HYOKO

OK MALIN, je fais le nécessaire. J'espère être suivie par beaucoup de nouvelles cotisations pour l'ASCC. :: 

Je rappelle l'adresse car nous sommes en début de page :

ASCC
Raymonde LACOURTY
Quartier ARCHUS
40200 MIMIZAN

Plein de bisous à nos petits périgourdins.

----------


## maruska

Raymonde, tu devrais prendre Hyoko comme secrétaire particulière...c'est fou comme elle est bonne gestionnaire et comme elle met tout son coeur dans l'asso! ::  :: ! Evidemment, je la suis, tu peux compter sur moi!

----------


## poppo

> Raymonde, tu devrais prendre Hyoko comme secrétaire particulière...c'est fou comme elle est bonne gestionnaire et comme elle met tout son coeur dans l'asso!! Evidemment, je la suis, tu peux compter sur moi!



+1 Raymonde, tu le sais bien tu fais partie des "prévisions PA"  ::

----------


## candynet

Je suis aussi Malin et je t'envoie mon renouvellement d'adhésion à ton Association courant janvier.

Merci pour tous les loulous que tu aides.

----------


## Spirale

Raymonde, as-tu bien reçu le scalibor  :: 
C'est super toutes ces photos  ::  et ça fait plaisir de voir Myrtille et Catchou  :Big Grin:

----------


## MALIN

Merci Spirale j'ai bien reçu le collier..Je t'ai envoyé un petit mot..

Hyoko j'ai bien reçu ta participation pour tatane+ton adhésion et le supplément pour les crêpes !!! Bisous ma Hyoko.

----------


## pomku

Coucou,

Bon, c'est la première fois que je poste ici mais je crois qu'on se connaît  :: 
Malin, j'ai bien reçu le journal ce matin  :Smile:   Super boulot que vous avez fait là Beau papier glacé, mise en page  claire, simple et efficace. Bien entendu, je te renouvelle mon offre de  service pour le prochain. 

Et si ça ne vous embête pas, à la fin de la semaine (là, j'ai très peu  de temps devant moi. D'ailleurs, il est presque 1 heure du mat' et  j'ai encore du boulot avant d'aller dodo  !), je poste mon petit chèque (voire plus) pour devenir adhérente à  l'ASCC ! 

Parce que Malin et tes ami(e)s, vous faites un boulot formidable et que  j'ai confiance. Et moi, je n'ai pas souvent confiance, alors  vous voulez bien de moi dans la bande ?  ::  (<--- malgré ce physique pour le moins ingrat ?  ::  :: )

Bisous :: 

Chris

----------


## maruska

::  la revue Raymonde! Et comment qu'on veut bien de toi dans la bande Pomku!Bienvenue chez nous! ::

----------


## lorette65

Me suis régalée des photos du journal moi aussi  :: 
ça met du baume au coeur  :: 
Et ça donne la pêche pour continuer!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> gaiaraton je vous joins le récapitulatif des loulous...
> 
> Sirène adoptée par la maman de valérie présidente de l'adap.
> Fanny adoptée par Maruska
> Bonny adoptée par claire (normandie)
> Chance en FA chez MichèleB 
> Scarlette adoptée par moi-même
> les deux petits derniers , mannathan et Mystère sont à la maison.
> 
> ...


Message de Valérie : "Sirène va très bien"!!!

----------


## poppo

Ps encore reçu le journal  ::  imprimé.....une honte!! Non, mais je  ::  j'ai déjà eu un aperçu alors j'attends patiemment......( pas trop quand même, hein?)

Pomku, bienvenue dans la bande a Malin ( ça sonne comme le titre d'une bande dessiné  :Smile: ) moi non plus, je ne fais pas confiance facilement ( trop de déceptions.....) mais Raymonde c'est les yeux fermés!!!

----------


## HYOKO

> Pomku, bienvenue dans la bande a Malin ( ça sonne comme le titre d'une bande dessiné ) moi non plus, je ne fais pas confiance facilement ( trop de déceptions.....) mais Raymonde c'est les yeux fermés!!!


+ 1 ::

----------


## pomku

Merci les filles, vous êtes des coeurs  :Smile:  
Et en effet, côté confiance, je ne me fais aucun souci par rapport à "la bande à Malin" (moi aussi, j'ai eu ma dose de "déceptions", à me dégoûter de la PA pendant presque deux ans. Mais on ne se refait pas ! J'y suis revenue, à petits pas prudents) 
Et je crois que je me suis arrêtée au bon endroit !  :: 
Bon, je ne traîne pas trop  ici, chuis au taf ! 
A plus !
Bisouuuuuuuuus !

----------


## Daysie433

ça coûte combien pour faire partie de votre bande les filles  :: 

heu.............enfin si vous le voulez bien  ::

----------


## Abricotine

*Houps, des problèmes ce jour avec internénette! zappez !*

----------


## Abricotine

*Non mais Popo, tu en as eu la primeur par mail du journal, grande gourmande.
*Un aperçu, non mais!!! C'est qu'on me cache des choses?????  :: 
Moi aussi je l'ai eu que par mail  ::  Pas de raison  ::  Hi hi hi

Bon, c'est ki la topine pomku qui veut intégrer la bande  :: 
On me tient au courant de rien. Dzez moi tou tout tout que je puisse lui souhaiter (pi t'et) la bienvenue.

Z'êtes sure de vous pomku because y a des zigotodes dans la bande (dont moi)  :: . Oui, fort ressemblante mais bon!!!

----------


## HYOKO

> ça coûte combien pour faire partie de votre bande les filles 
> 
> heu.............enfin si vous le voulez bien



Daysie, Bien sûr que vous êtes la bienvenue dans la bande de Malin. :: 

La cotisation 2013 est de 25 

ASCC
Raymonde LACOURTY
Quartier Archus
40200 MIMIZAN

----------


## poppo

Daysie, Daysie....., Daysie.......c'est qui ça Daysie??? ::   ::  ::  :: 

Non mais , tu rigoles , ce sera un honneur que tu veuille bien nous rejoindre!!
Gros  :: 


ps Abricotine, mea culpa......je ne voulais pas faire de jalouses, j'ai bien tout eu par mail ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Bienvenue dans la bande à Malin, Pomku ( moi je trouve que ça fait chanson de Jo Dassin!! )
Je vois que nous sommes un petit nombre a avoir été fort décues de la PA.....

Heureusement il y a MALIN et sa petite assoc discrète qui fait tant pour les poilus de tout genre.

Quant à Daisy, depuis le temps que nous nous connaissons......*

----------


## Daysie433

merci les filles vous êtes gentilles  :: 

c'est un grand honneur pour moi de vous rejoindre le mois prochain à mon anniv  ::

----------


## maruska

BIENVENUE Daysie  ::

----------


## lorette65

> *Houps, des problèmes ce jour avec internénette! zappez !*


T'habites pas dans la brousse landaise pourtant abricotine  :: 

Oh là, et si c'était viral?! Une fois entrée dans le cercle des "MALINS" "pas disparus" ; on choppe virus sur ADSL  :: 
Bon, on va pas  :: mais ça fout la trouille  ; tout ce petit monde avec problèmes de connection tous les 4 matins  ::  ::

----------


## pomku

> Z'êtes sure de vous pomku because y a des zigotodes dans la bande (dont moi) . Oui, fort ressemblante mais bon!!!


Ah ouais, alors comme ça nous aurions des traits communs  :: , m'dame Abricotine ? Si oui, je compatis ::  ! 
 En tout cas, j'ai vu votre boulot, et vu que c'est le mien (de boulot ben ouais, des journaux, j'en fais toute la journée), je vous tire mon chapeau (enfin, ma chapka en fourrure synthétique !). Ça a été monté sur quel(s) logiciel(s) ? 

Et Pomku, ça vient de mon taf justement, c'est tout simple : c'est fermer une application sur Mac. Et comme je bosse sur Mac, quand je fais "Pomme + Q", j'ai fini de bosser : je suis libre !  Je crois que sur PC, c'est "Contrôle + Q"; mais "Kontrolku" comme pseudo, ce ne serait pas terrible !  ::

----------


## poppo

Je vois qu'on est 2 à être fan de la petite pomme Pomku! ::

----------


## pomku

Ben Poppo, je me suis toujours demandé comment on pouvait aimer les PC (pas taper les filles !  :: ) C'est tellement plus convivial les Mac, et ça ne chope jamais de virus ! Puis dans mon métier (la presse), on est tous sur Mac, car les logiciels de PAO ont été essentiellement développés pour des plateformes Mac.

----------


## poppo

Entièrement d'accord avec toi, depuis le premier Mac entré chez nous il y a 5 ans on a viré les PC et on a plusieurs petites pommes :: , 
rien de mieux que les fruits, a consommer sans modération! :: 

Après cette pub pour Mac ils pourront nous sponsoriser pour le refuge de Cap Breton!Bon , ok je  ::

----------


## Abricotine

Mes pôv dames, non j'habite pas _(encore)_ dans les Landes mais Malin a tant fait chauffer ma bécane et mes petites mains que ça fait des bugs. Je ne parle même pas de ma cervelle!!!

Et non je ne travaille pas dans le journalisme, aucun logiciel, je me suis mise à l'ordi fort fort tard. 
Je ne travaille plus _(après avoir fait travailler les autres)_ mais n'ai jamais autant travaillé qu'avec une Présidente Malin(gne) qui me pousse au popotin.
Alors, je me débrouille avec mes blanches mains, j'apprends en travaillant et ça m'amuse de faire ça. On allie donc le plaisir pour la bonne cause, et quelle cause ... tout en préparant quelques gamelles, veillant aux pissettes et à l'exercice, et distribuant quelques médicaments à quelques poilus reconnaissants.
Pour une néophyte, je me débrouille. Suffit de se lancer. Des fois, je m'épate moi même mais faut dire qu'avec une cheftaine pareille, on apprend à se dépasser, pas le choix.
Bienvenue pomku.
 ::  Ca, c'est ma copine Mimi. A nous deux, on fait la paire [  ::   ::  ]. Pas taper Mimi  ::  ::

----------


## pomku

Ben avec moi, on pourra dire : _"Elles ont morflé les Spice Girls !"_ ::  ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

> Ca, c'est ma copine Mimi. A nous deux, on fait la paire [   ]. Pas taper Mimi


*Tiens, je nous reconnais bien dans tes smileys Abricotine!!*




*MIMI*

----------


## Celyhne

Merci Raymonde pour ta superbe revue, tu fais un travail formidable !!!  :: 
Quel bonheur de retrouver mes compatriotes périgourdins en version loulous de canapé ainsi que tous leurs copains   :: 
Une pensée pour ceux qui nous ont quitté  ::

----------


## candynet

Un grand merci à Malin pour cette magnifique revue.
Beaucoup d'émotion à l'avant dernière page avec les tendres pensées pour les petits périgourdins, sauvetage que j'ai suivi depuis le début et qui m'a permis de voir l'investissement et la persévérance de Malin qui n'a jamais abandonné un seul des loulous de Sarlat, ni baisser les bras devant la difficulté et l'éloignement de ce sauvetage, merci aussi à tous ceux qui l'ont aidé sur place et par des dons.

Mon renouvellement d'adhésion pour 2013 est parti.

Merci à toutes celles qui rejoignent l'association de Malin pour lui permettre de transformer des vies de misère en vies de bonheur.

----------


## Spirale

> Merci Spirale j'ai bien reçu le collier..Je t'ai envoyé un petit mot..


Je l'ai reçu  :Smile:  et merci pour la jolie revue  :: 
J'aimerais bien adhérer aussi, mais ce ne sera pas encore pas pour ce mois-ci, ni sans doute le prochain d'ailleurs, car arrivée inattendue d'un petit nouveau et grooos frais véto...

----------


## alison1383

> gaiaraton je vous joins le récapitulatif des loulous...
> 
> Sirène adoptée par la maman de valérie présidente de l'adap.
> Fanny adoptée par Maruska
> Bonny adoptée par claire (normandie)
> Chance en FA chez MichèleB 
> Scarlette adoptée par moi-même
> les deux petits derniers , mannathan et Mystère sont à la maison.
> 
> ...


1ere portée :
Sonny (en gironde)
Aby (dans les Landes)
Elista (dans les Landes)
Shina (en gironde)
Bo (à la maison  :Smile:  )
Ram'Dam (dcd)
Indie (dcd)

2eme portée :
Daisy rebaptisée Meïko (en gironde)
Sally (dans les Landes)
Luna rebaptisée Samantha (en gironde)
Pit rebaptisé Lucky (dans les Landes)
Sid et Kenaï (adoptés ensemble dans les Landes)

ça fait 13 Raymonde pas 12 lol  ::

----------


## lorette65

Merci Kareen  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Reste maintenant à profiter de ce petit cadeau des dieux du poker.  *Comment jouer les paires ?*


Petit cadeau pour les animaux Abricotine et Mimi

Et petit rectificatif

Chance n'est plus en FA mais adoptée par Michèle ::

----------


## Michèle B

*oui j'ai adopté Chance , ma grosse puce est restée dans sa FA où elle y  était depuis 21 mois* 

je n'ai pas reçu de revue malgré avoir été FA pour cette asso et avoir fait et donné suivant mes moyens

----------


## Abricotine

De la part de Malin (toujours dans le trou noir ADSL)  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

Bienvenue au Club des Malinettes et *MERCI* à


adhésion +don

Sylvie l'amie des titis 
Candynet (itou)
Maruska (itou)
Breton67 (itou)
pomku (itou)

adhésion
Celhyne
Lorette65
Hyoko
poppo

Comme vous dirait la cheftaine : Vous êtes *SUPERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*

----------


## poppo

Maruska, Raymonde a bien reçu ton parrainage pour ta filleule Mystère  ::  Elle va très bien, de plus en plus calin et heureuse de vivre au sein d'une famille, plus rien a voir avec la sauvageonne de Vézac! ::

----------


## maruska

::

----------


## Abricotine

De la part de Raymonde, toujours ensevelie sous la brume landaise mais pleine d'espoir pour demain soir (parait qu'il va y avoir un miracle sur Mimizan)
MERCI à Maya et Clo40 pour leur adhésion
MERCI à DeborahSeldstein pour son don
MERCI à Yoko et Maruska de la part de leurs filleuls avec plein de léchouilles.

----------


## HYOKO

::

----------


## poppo

De la part de Raymonde qui est toujours sans ordi


_" HYOKO merci pour le plus que tu m'as fait parvenir en janvier, les friandises ont été achetées, les périgourdins ont fortement apprécié, je ne te cache pas que j'ai fait pro    fiter également mes loulous de la fourrière. Gros bisous."

_

----------


## poppo

Des nouvelles photos de M & M, la fée Raymonde les a transformés....... ::

----------


## HYOKO

Quelle magnifique photo du bonheur ! ::  ::  ::

----------


## poppo

Pièce jointe 105188

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## flossie

trop belles ces photos !!!

----------


## Celyhne

Merci à Poppo pour les photos, à Hyoko pour les douceurs et à Raymonde bien sur pour le reste, que du bonheur comme d'hab de revoir mes p'tits périgourdins (dins !) et leurs copains  ::

----------


## momo

INCROYABLE...M&M sont méconnessables.

----------


## poppo

_" Soi-disant que Tatane n'aimait pas les chats ..!!! "_

----------


## rafaela13

on voit quand même son regard de tueur sanguinaire  ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

* 


Petit message du jour de Malin, toujours en rade..... 

 "Un grand merci à Hyoko et Maruska pour leur parrainage du mois."*  ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Message de MALIN:

" Merci marraine Maruska, chèque bien arrivé "*

----------


## maruska

Ces photos respirent le bonheur!!

----------


## MALIN

*REGARDEZ......

Pensez-vous qu'il pourrait être Solo ???
*http://www.chien-perdu.org/64657

----------


## Daysie433

est-ce celui ci SOLO ??

solo type golden retriever n'est pas rentré depuis octobre 2

Photo du chien trouvé

----------


## Coline54

Ca serait trop bien que ça soit lui.... je suis nulle en géographie il a été retrouvé loin de son point de départ ? le regard me rappelle effectivement Solo

----------


## astings

effectivement toute son expression ressemble à solo. Comme ce pauvre chien est maigre .J'espère qu'il trouvera un adoptant aimant pour le remettre sur pattes.

----------


## HYOKO

Il ressemble vraiment beaucoup à Solo.  
Entre Sarlat (Dordogne 24) et Golfech (Tarn et Garonne 82) il y a 92 km, ce n'est pas très loin. Il y a de grandes chances que ce soit lui.

Qu'est-ce qu'on fait Raymonde ???????????????????

----------


## poppo

Il a le regard de Solo.....je vais ressortir les photos que j'ai prise de lui pour mieux voir....il me semble pas que Solo avait autant de poils blancs sur le poitrail mais il avait les poils mi longs mélangés avec le crème donc peut être moins visible .....je vais chercher et je reviens!

----------


## HYOKO

Si c'est lui, ce serait miraculeux, il faut vite aller le sauver avant qu'il lui arrive malheur ::

----------


## candynet

Si seulement cela pouvait être Solo, mais comme ce pauvre loulou est misérable et affaibli.
Même si ce n'est pas Solo, c'est une chance que quelqu'un l'ait pris son aile et j'espère qu'il va s'en sortir.
Comme Poppo, il me semble que sur les photos Solo avait moins de blanc sous le poitrail, mais avec l'errance, l'amaigrissement et la galère, cela peut aussi être trompeur, et 92 kms effectivement cela ne fait pas si loin entre les deux endroits, depuis le temps que Solo a disparu.

----------


## Fameau

on dirait effectivement que c'est solo mais c'est atroce de le voir dans cet état, même si ce n'est pas lui quelle extrème maigreur, pauvre loulou, toutes mes meilleurs ondes vont vers ce loulou quel qu'il soit pour qu'il s'en sorte, mais son visage ressemble drolement à solo...

----------


## poppo

J'ai regardé les photos......Raymonde a regardé les photos....il y a quelque chose de très troublant......ce regard.....

Ils nous semble que Solo avait le museau plus carré et moins de blanc sur poitrail mais vu l'état de ce pauvre loulou  ::  , l'amaigrissement....cela pourrait être lui.....

Entre le lieu de disparition de Solo (Vézac 24) et Golfech (82) il y a exactement 191 km .......pas à côté mais entre 2010 et 2013 cela n'est pas si loin que ça....

Raymonde va contacter l'association ( refuge ?) au n° indiqué dans l'annonce.....il faut qu'on en sait plus sur lui.....d'autres photos peut être.....tester le nom que Roger avait donné à Solo....sait on jamais...

Par contre aucune possibilité de l'accueillir  :: si cela pourra être lui.....Raymonde est plus que complet avec les 3 Vézacquois (Scarlette, Manhattan et Mystère) alors faudra qu'on si mette tous pour trouver une solution .......de toute façon Solo ou pas Solo je voudrais faire quelque chose pour  lui....



Solo et Timmy à Vézac ,sept 2010

----------


## rafaela13

C'est vrai que la ressemblance est troublante  ::

----------


## maruska

pour moi, je dirai que la 1ère photo est prise de trop loin pour qu'on puisse comparer! Au sujet du poil, on ne peut plus faire de comparaison tellement ce pauvre chien est en mauvaise santé et de plus, des chiens de cette couleur il y en a beaucoup! Peut-être trouver une photo beaucoup plus en gros plan, comparer la queue qui est d'une certaine couleur! Bien sûr, moi aussi je serais très heureuse que ce soit lui, pauvre bête dans cet état! Mais que serait-il venu faire là si loin de chez lui? (même si ce n'est pas impossible!)

----------


## MALIN

je viens d'appeler..Ce petit loulou est au refuge de Golfech...donc il est entre de bonnes mains...Il a vu le véto..il a été perfusé...Il est très entouré par l'équipe du refuge....Malheureusement ce n'est pas Solo, car ce petit loulou à 1 an pas plus....

----------


## maruska

De savoir ce pauvre loulou bien entouré et choyé est très rassurant. Quant à Solo, le mystère reste entier...qu'a-t-il pu bien lui être arrivé?

----------


## Coline54

Dommage que ce loulou ne soit pas Solo mais au moins il reçoit des soins

----------


## HYOKO

Merci Raymonde d'avoir téléphoné au refuge de Golfech. J'avais peur que le pauvre loulou risque d'être euthanasié mais tu nous as rassurées en disant qu'il était bien soigné. Ce malheureux loulou a eu de la chance d'être amené dans ce refuge, il pourra être remis sur pattes et proposé à l'adoption.

Je suis triste que ce ne soit pas le pauvre Solo qui reste dans mon coeur tout comme petit Timmy.

----------


## Celyhne

Quand on m'a transmis l'information concernant ce loulou, j'ai eu aussi un gros doute et j'ai voulu avoir l'avis de ceux qui ont eu la chance comme moi de voir Solo en vrai.
Ce n'est pas la première fois qu'on me contacte via le site chien-perdu.org pour des loulous trouvés un peu partout en France pouvant correspondre à Solo mais c'est la première fois qu'un loulou lui ressemblait autant...
Je suis bien sur triste que ce ne soit pas lui mais également rassurée que ce pauvre loulou soit maintenant en sécurité.

----------


## poppo

Tu as eu raison Celyhne  ::  , on a tous eu un grand doute....le petit est en sécurité maintenant , espérons qu'il va s'en sortir et qu'il trouvera bientôt une famille.

Solo et Timmy. :: ...l'espoir existe toujours même s'il s'affaiblit avec le temps....

----------


## flossie

c'est dommage que ce ne soit pas Solo. Pauvre toutou, je souhaite de tout coeur qu'il se remette sur pattes le plus vite possible. Il a du errer longtemps pour être dans cet état.

----------


## MALIN

merci Marraines Maruska et Hyoko, notre maman a bien reçu votre participation du mois... ::

----------


## MALIN

*Grosses léchouilles de vos filleuls et merci Maruska et Hyoko pour votre fidélité mensuelle................*

----------


## Celyhne

Merci Raymonde pour les photos et de prendre soin d'eux  ::

----------


## HYOKO

> Merci Raymonde pour les photos et de prendre soin d'eux


Chez Raymonde, c'est le paradis sur terre. ::  ::  ::

----------


## maruska

qu'est ce qu'ils sont mignons nos 2 petits filleuls ces 2 là ne regrettent surement pas "le temps jadis"! Vraiment du pur bonheur de les voir évoluer dans ce petit paradis!!

----------


## MALIN

Marraine Hyoko bien reçu ta petite enveloppe...Léchouilles des landes.. ::

----------


## MALIN

Marraines Maruska et Hyoko bien reçu votre enveloppes pour vos filleuls....Bisous...ray

----------


## HYOKO

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: Grosses papouilles à mon beau filleul Manhattan

----------


## MALIN

hyoko j'ai bien reçu ta participation pour ton filleul et pour notre tendre nougat..Merci ma belle..Bises......

----------


## HYOKO

:: Raymonde, sur la photo c'est Mystère, c'est pas Manhattan.....

----------


## MALIN

oui ! je sais !!!!! pas de photo récente de ton filleul !!!!alors j'ai mis Mystère...Bisous

----------


## HYOKO

Regarde comme il est magnifique mon beau Manhattan, photos prises chez toi au mois de mai. ::  ::  ::

----------


## MALIN

Tout simplement la classe ce petit Périgourdin.... ::

----------


## MALIN

Mystère qui fait la toilette à bébé Itape....chaton de 2 mois 1/2................ ::

----------


## astings

Qui l'eu crut !!!!!!!! c'est trop génial  ::

----------


## Daysie433

oh c'est trop mignon  ::  elle est belle Mystère

----------


## flossie

superbes photos attendrissantes !!!

----------


## HYOKO

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: Tout plein de gros câlinoux à mon filleul chéri (et à toutes les petites truffes noires) pour Noël.

Gros bisous Raymonde et Mimi. ::

----------


## MALIN

Encore une fois merci Hyoko et Maruska j'ai bien reçu votre aide financière pour vos deux petits filleuls....Pour le supplément Hyoko plein de boîtes à gâteaux !!!!! bisous

- - - Mise à jour - - -

scarlette et tatane............

----------


## HYOKO

::  ::  :: Tout plein de gros câlins.

----------


## candynet

Encore une année de bonheur qui vient de passer pour ces deux loulous, merci Malin de les avoir sauvés. Plein de caresses à tous.

----------


## MALIN

Hyoko j'ai bien reçu ta gentille carte et ton aide financière pour Tatane ainsi que ton abonnement et le petit plus pour les crêpes...Merci beaucoup pour le petit Périgourdin..Bises

----------


## HYOKO

:: C'est grâce à toi que les petits périgourdins ont été sauvés.


 :: Les filles, MALIN a pu sauver, soigner, guérir, recueillir, tous ces petits loulous grâce à vos dons et cotisations.

Pensez à renouveler (ou à vous inscrire) votre cotisation 2014 à l'A.S.C.C, Mme Raymonde LACOURTY, Quartier ARCHUS
40200 MIMIZAN.

Cette cotisation est de 25  pour l'année.  Raymonde (MALIN) n'osera jamais vous demander, et pourtant elle a vraiment besoin de nous pour aider les petits loulous malheureux.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## candynet

Mon renouvellement d'adhésion part demain.
Merci Malin pour tous les loulous que tu aides, et principalement pour tous les chiens de Sarlat, sauvetage que tu as conduit jusqu'au bout et que je n'oublierai jamais.
Caresses à Manathan, Scarlett, Mystère et bien sûr à tous les autres 4 pattes qui ont la chance de partager ta vie.

----------


## MALIN

Merci Candynet j'ai bien reçu ton adhésion...Portes-toi bien....et courage pour ta petite choupinette qui est partie retrouver tous nos petits amours...

Hyoko j'ai bien reçu ton enveloppe avec le supplément...Merci pour ton filleul d'amour...

----------


## HYOKO

:: Câlinoux à mon filleul d'amour et bonnes crêpes de la Chandeleur pour toutes tes petites truffes ::  Malin

----------


## candynet

Merci Malin.
Lili nous manque toujours autant, nous n'avons pas encore réussi à ouvrir notre coeur pour un ou une autre louloute.
Chipie (qui ressemble tant à Chance) s'ennuie un peu mais prend désormais tous les calins.
Caresses à tous tes protégés.

----------


## MALIN

coucou candynet.....il y a petite Elista à l'adoption...Un amour.....peut-être la fille de Scarlette...elle est en FA chez Kareen Nounou de tous nos bb de la Dordogne.....Hyoko à la bannière en signature...bises

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## MALIN

Merci marraine Maruska....bien reçu ta participation mensuelle pour ta belle Mystère...Bisous et léchouilles

----------


## MALIN

hello Hyoko....Tatane a bien reçu ton petit mot et ta participation du mois de Mars...De gros bisous de nous tous.

----------


## HYOKO

::  ::  ::

----------


## MALIN

coucou marraine Maruska, j'ai bien reçu ton aide financière pour Mystère....de gros bisous de nous tous..

----------


## MALIN

_Merci marraine Hyoko...ma maman a bien reçu ton aide....de grosses léchouilles Marraine et à tonton, tu peux lui dire que sa Zoé va très bien..._

----------


## HYOKO

::  ::  :: Gros câlinoux de ta marraine Hyoko et de ton tonton Michel (heureux des bonnes nouvelles de sa petite Zoé), mon beau Manhattan chéri.
Bisous à ta maman et ton papa ::

----------


## MALIN

Merci marraine Maruska .....malin à bien reçu ton aide financière...De grosses léchouilles de ta filleul Mystère... ::

----------


## MALIN

Coucou marraine Hyoko...je vais bien...je profite du soleil ....maman a bien reçu ton aide financière....De gros bisous marraine...TATANE

----------


## MALIN

oh ! j'ai oublié de remercier marraine Maruska ::   maman à bien reçu ton chèque pour le mois de Mai...De gros léchouilles ma Marraine.....
Mystère

----------


## maruska

Profite bien de ta vie dorée avec "tes gentils parents"  jolie petite puce....la Dordogne est bien loin maintenant....bonne gamelle, câlins,sécurité,  nuits douillettes....et dire qu'on ne pouvait pas t'approcher!  ::  ::  ::  Grosses caresses

----------


## MALIN

Merci marraine Hyoko maman Ray a bien reçu ta participation .............de gros bisous du plus beau Mannathan....
Bisous à vous deux....

----------


## MALIN

cc marraine maruska....Maman a bien reçu le chèque..........DE GROS BISOUS.....ta petite et potelée filleul !!!!

----------


## MALIN

un grand merci à nos Marraines....Notre maman a bien reçu votre participation du mois.....De grosses léchouilles d'amour....Tatane et Mimi ::

----------


## MALIN

maruska bien reçu ta participation de sept. de grosses léchouilles de ta filleule....Bisous et merci

----------


## MALIN

marraine hyoko maman a bien reçu ta participation de septembre..... Merci, merci,merci de grosses léchouille et des léchouilles de Zoé....
BISOUS

----------


## MALIN

marraine ton tatane a bien reçu ta participation du mois aout...

----------


## MALIN

Un grand merci aux marraines de tatane et mystère.
Merci pour votre fidélité et votre attachement... 
Vos filleuls vivent comme des pachas.....

----------


## HYOKO

Merci à toi Raymonde de t'occuper si bien de mon beau filleul Manhattan (Tatane pour les intimes)

----------


## MALIN

coucou marraine maruska....maman a bien reçu ta participation du mois. grosses léchouilles

----------


## corinnebergeron

J'y pense parfois, il est devenu quoi leur vieux maître ?

----------


## Celyhne

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a encore des nouvelles de lui, il était parti en maison de retraite au moment du retrait des loulous.
Merci Raymonde encore et toujours d'avoir été là pour eux et d'être toujours là depuis toutes ces années

----------


## maruska

j'avais tellement eu mal de voir la vie de misère de ces pauvres loulous....cela vaut bien une petite contribution... :: .amour, repas à heure fixe, protection.... confort...










.et en plus à Mimizan!! :: ...ballades au bord de l'océan....sable blond...enfin une vie heureuse que l'on avait peine à imaginer pour eux à l'époque!
voici ce qui les attendait au mieux ! Merci encore pour eux Raymonde de leur offrir cette vie de chiens heureux tout simplement

----------


## Michèle B

et surtout merci aux FA et adoptants des autres toutous

----------


## MALIN



----------


## MALIN

souvenez-vous....belle niche!!!! Mystère tatane et scarlette bien au chaud, à nos côtés...tatane a pris l'habitude tous les soirs de venir poser sa tête sur nos cuisses pour les gratouilles, scarlette attend son tour et mystère couchée dans sa panière tout à côté, elle est tout de même restée un peu plus discrète.... Les progrès sont gigantesques depuis ce beau sauvetage..que seraient ils devenus en refuge ???

Bonny très heureuse et dorlotée....Fanny aux anges chez Maruska....Mon échec solo, banny et timmy...

----------


## Daysie433

*mais non Malin faut pas parler d'échec, ça a été un merveilleux sauvetage, bravo à tous
le reste....hé bien c'est seulement de la malchance pour solo, banny et timmy
* ::

----------


## maruska

> *mais non Malin faut pas parler d'échec, ça a été un merveilleux sauvetage, bravo à tous
> le reste....hé bien c'est seulement de la malchance pour solo, banny et timmy
> *


Tout à fait d'accord avec Daysie, des fois, malgré notre très forte implication les choses nous échappent...

----------


## breton67



----------


## candynet

Merci Malin pour ce sauvetage que j'ai suivi depuis le début, et merci pour le bonheur offert à Manathan, Scarlett et Mystère qui ont trouvé un havre de paix à tes cotés. Que serait-il devenu si toi et ceux qui t'aidaient dans ce sauvetage n'aviez pas persévéré.
Merci aussi pour les autres loulous de ce sauvetage qui ont trouvé un foyer.
Pensées pour Banny, Solo et Timmy qui sont dans nos coeurs.

----------


## poppo

Moi aussi Solo, Timmy et Banny me restent a travers la gorge Ray, jamais je ne me le pardonnerais de ne pas avoir embarqué Solo quand il m'a suivi...

Je t'embrasse bien fort  ::

----------


## HYOKO

Merci Raymonde/Malin pour avoir sauvé ces petits loulous.

Juste un petit rappel les filles : Avez-vous pensé à votre cotisation à l'ASCC pour 2016 ? Malin n'osera jamais vous demander

----------


## MALIN

Merci hyoko...bien reçu ta cotisationn, ainsi que celles de tendresse, célhine périgoudine dine !!!! Candynet maruska....merci les filles...

----------


## poppo

La mienne partira demain, mea culpa. Gros bisous!

----------


## MALIN

merci poppo pour ta cotisation

----------


## MALIN

le trio va très bien, ils ont bien profité de l'été, du ruisseau en bas du terrain.....
mon appareil photos ne fonctionne plus

----------


## corinnebergeron

Qu'est ce qui lui est donc arrivé à SOLO ?

----------


## maruska

comme le sombre destin de ces 3 toutous s'est illuminé tout d'un coup! Merci Raymonde de nous donner des nouvelles!  Petite Fanny ne déroge pas à la règle, elle est la seule de nos chiens à courir se rafraichir dès qu'elle voit un petit cours d'eau! Elle fait bien partie de l'ancienne tribu! Pas question pour les autres de mettre une patte dans l'eau!  ::

----------


## Daysie433

::  *très jolie la petite Fanny*

----------


## momo

Je me souviens parfaitement de la petite FANNY..... Maruska.

----------


## bb38

Bonjour Malin, je voulais savoir si vous pouviez intervenir sur ce post afin d'aider une personne qui voudrait approcher un chien errant depuis X mois, avec l'expérience que vous avez eu pour ces loulous, je pense que vous pouvez aider cette personne, je vous mets le lien :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...e-64-a-155462/

Merci

----------

